#ubuntu-bd 2011-06-16
<oi> Oi
<oi> ekhane Ubuntu free CD dibe amake 
<oi> Ubuntu Loco BD team
<oi> kuthar bacha Ship It close hoise
#ubuntu-bd 2012-06-11
<ashickur-noor> hi
#ubuntu-bd 2012-06-14
<Pritimoy> ?
#ubuntu-bd 2014-06-09
<CyberKing> :)
#ubuntu-bd 2014-06-10
<raihan> Ekushey, 
<Ekushey> hu
<raihan> linux.org.bd তে তানজিমরে ইমেইল দিলেন ক্যা?
<raihan> আমারে আপনি ভুলে গেছেন? :"(
<Ekushey> username raihan chan?
<raihan> tangim@linux.org.bd
<raihan> এই ইমেইল ওরে কে দিছে?
<tangim> vute
<Ekushey> bhoot
<Ekushey> apni chaile username ki chan sheta bolen
<raihan> raihan@linux.org.bd এইরকম একটা মেইল পাওয়া যায় না?
<Ekushey> tangim: tomar address er kotha shobai janlo kemne? fb te post disila?
<Ekushey> raihan: hu jay
<raihan> কবে দিবেন? Ekushey 
<Ekushey> check PM
<tangim> ami teamviewer er email change korcilam... erpor ekjonre teamviewer er contact korar jonne email dicilam... oikhanei jhamela hoia gece :P
<tangim> sorry :(
<raihan> এডমিন বাদ দিয়া ভলেন্টনিয়ার দের সুবিধা বেশি দেন, :'( Ekushey 
<Ekushey> lol
<Ekushey> fb te, tangim?
<tangim> grouper ekta post er comment e
<raihan> সমান অধিকার চাি
<Ekushey> tangim: link dau toh?
<tangim> just email ta dia bolcilam teamviewer e add dite
<Ekushey> amar chokhe pore nai
<tangim> w8
<Ekushey> ok
<Ekushey> tomar shokale exam ekhono jagna je? 
<tangim> https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntubd/permalink/10152014150127217/
<Ekushey> ok
#ubuntu-bd 2014-06-11
<bjeet89> anybody there?
<tangim> ami aci
<tangim> bjeet89
#ubuntu-bd 2014-06-12
<raihan> #bangladesh
#ubuntu-bd 2014-06-14
<tangim> eida ki hoilo :o
<tangim> nusha ban marlo amare :o
<Nusha> tangim: amare eto opoman kore ken?
<tangim> ekushey
<Ekushey> ban na, kick
<tangim> ken korlo :o
<Ekushey> rejoin koro
<Ekushey> flood
<tangim> :o
<Ekushey> ek shathe onek gula line lekhar jonno short time e
<tangim> ow
<borkenpipe> hey guys
<tangim> hi
<borkenpipe> tangim: hey there. I'm curious about this ubuntu group. I use ubuntu for somethings. I use a bunch of other distros too
<tangim> oh
<tangim> ekushey
<tangim> :
<borkenpipe> most peole in this channel in Dhaka?
<Ekushey> hey borkenpipe
<Rezwan> borkenpipe, yes most, not all :)
<Ekushey> hello Rezwan sir!
<Rezwan> hola
<Ekushey> apnake shokal theke koto bar version marlam
<Ekushey> shara raat namaj porsen?
<Rezwan> খেলা দেখসি
<Rezwan> নামাজ পড়বো কেন?
<Ekushey> shara raat khela hoise?
<Rezwan> আপনাকে একটা লিংক গতকালকে পড়তে বলসিলাম, পড়েন নাই বোধহয় http://islamqa.info/en/154850
<Rezwan> শবে বরাত নিয়ে আপনার আগ্রহ দেখে শেয়ার করসিলাম
<Rezwan> Ekushey, পুরোটা পড়তে আগ্রহা না থাকলে শুধু শেষের অংশটা পড়তে পারেন
<Rezwan> "To sum up, there is no celebration in Sha‘baan and there is no special act of worship to be performed in the middle of it or during the last days of the month. Doing that is an innovation that has been introduced into the religion. "
<Ekushey> hu ami jani toh
<Ekushey> shudhu india pakistan bangladesh ei palon hoy
<borkenpipe> Rezwan: Oh ok cool. Ubuntu is nice especially when you just want to get some work done
<borkenpipe> I like how archlinux is laid out, the first minamalist like disto that I've liked. I used to do slackware years and years ago
<tangim> yeah... i like manjaro
<Rezwan> borkenpipe, did you ever try fedora?
#ubuntu-bd 2016-06-13
<ashabadi> kilos hi
<ashabadi> lonely here again?? 
<pavlushka> Hello everyone!
<buggy_biobot> hi
<Kilos> hi guys
<Kilos> just had dinner
<pavlushka> Hi ashabadi, :p
<pavlushka> got ya
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos !
<Kilos> and too cold for me to sit up
<Kilos> 6°c is for fish and penguins
<pavlushka> Kilos: then lay down with your LAptop!
<pavlushka> haha
<pavlushka> ha
<Kilos> haha
<pavlushka> Kilos: and for albino brown bears, :p
<Kilos> we had a max of 10°c today
<Kilos> i was under the blankets all avy
<pavlushka> Kilos: lucky you!
<pavlushka> So buggy_biobot , how are you?
<Kilos> haha why the nick change
<pavlushka> Kilos: is already telling how is he without asking, :p 
<Kilos> oh my we chased him
<Kilos> wb ashabadi 
<ashabadi> thanks
<pavlushka> Kilos: nope
<ashabadi> 6* normal for mid june kios?
<pavlushka> ashabadi: you can just "/nick desired_nickname"
<Kilos> yes winter in the highveldt can get to -2 on bad days
<ashabadi> humm both ashabadi & biobot is mine... network failed
<ashabadi> ohh june is hot for BD
<ashabadi> feeling hungry already... do you guys cook?
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> yep, very hot, and feels like even hotter
<ashabadi> I bet kios did a lot?
<pavlushka> ashabadi: yep, I do
<pavlushka> and yes ashabadi , you are right about Kilos 
<pavlushka> ashabadi: you win.
<Kilos> oh ashabadi when you type a nick type the first 2 or three letters and hit tab
<ashabadi> so were is my reward?
<Kilos> it completes the nick
<ashabadi> I am on mobile. no tab :p
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> ok np then
<ashabadi> sorry for typo man
<Kilos> no problem
<Kilos> call me what you like but dont call me late for dinner
<Kilos> so where are all the others you guys are inviting
<ashabadi> you will never be late for dinner. you are 4hours behind you can always catch a plane 
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> ashabadi: we will equal it when I will win, :p
<ashabadi> ok pavel
<ashabadi> so what do you guys cook normally?
<Kilos> i sometimes make curry here
<Kilos> mostly my sister does the cooking
<ashabadi> I am fond of steak. then Khichuri (dont know English of it) and omlet
<Kilos> wb rhct 
<ashabadi> I love fish but cant cook it
<Kilos> yes steak is the best
<Kilos> fish is the healthiest
<ashabadi> Kilos I think you should try Bangladeshi food for some time...
<ashabadi> they are delicacy... 
<Kilos> and eggs are good in any dish
<pavlushka> ashabadi: you can say hotchpotch for Khichuri
<Kilos> what is that pavlushka 
<pavlushka> kind of a stew of rice veg and even you can add non-veg
<ashabadi> rice cooked with lentil
<Kilos> aha
<pavlushka> ashabadi: will you please check the https://web.facebook.com/groups/767836696651246/?ref=bookmarks latest post?
<ashabadi> I shall share receipy some time for you to try Kilos
<Kilos> yes please
<Kilos> i enjoy indian foods thats why i like making curry
<ashabadi> seen it pavel
<ashabadi> its good but will fail to attract reader/user
<pavlushka> ashabadi: shared it to ubuntu-bd-fb too, but has not been approved.
<pavlushka> ashabadi: well ,Its a try
<ashabadi> you have made it look like too technical... articulate your articles with story/events involve dummy conversation... 
<ashabadi> it should be like story telling
<ashabadi> I shall discuss it in details later.. going for dinner
<Kilos> enjoy
<pavlushka> ashabadi: eat for me too, :p
<Kilos> you guys eat so late
<ashabadi> I always eat for two
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> Kilos: not me, I am already full stomach, :p
<Kilos> ah
<pavlushka> lol
<pavlushka> @ ashabadi 
<ashabadi> no normally I eat by 10... today it is late
<ashabadi> goodnight guys
<pavlushka> ashabadi: Goodnigh! :)
<Kilos> sleep tight ashabadi 
<ashabadi> tnx you too
#ubuntu-bd 2016-06-14
<Kilos> hi -bd peeps
<pavlushka> Hello Everyone!
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka-> See kilos?
<Kilos> see what
<pavlushka-> I am invincible :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> what happened now
<pavlushka-> Oh, just a powercut
<Kilos> ah
<pavlushka-> Seen anyone else here today?
<pavlushka-> QA seen ashabadi?
<QA> pavlushka-: ashabadi was last seen 18 hours, 16 minutes and 57 seconds ago in #ubuntu-bd on freenode [2016-06-13 17:56:10 UTC], and has been offline on freenode since 2016-06-13 17:56:14 UTC
<pavlushka> back!
<pavlushka> Welcome zaki 
<zaki> thanks.
<pavlushka> zaki: if you ask Kilos , he will answer kubuntu
<pavlushka> zaki: If you ask me, I will answer gnome
<pavlushka> zaki: better Ubuntu-MATE, another ubuntu-gnome derivative, :)
<zaki> Kilos, told me that before, kubuntu is great. :D
<zaki> i wanto move in gnome. 
<zaki> what DE you are using now?
<zaki> gnome?
<pavlushka> zaki: then try Ubuntu-MATE, I just loved it, but...., I am using Xubuntu 16.04 for a purpose.
<zaki> mate? 
<zaki> did u use that before? 
<pavlushka> zaki: মাটে
<pavlushka> zaki: I run ubuntu, ubuntu-MATE, and Xubuntu at a time, :)
<zaki> cool. 
<zaki> মেইট এ কি gnome ডেক্সটপ এনভাইরন্মেন্ট?
<pavlushka> zaki: মেইট না মাটে, হ্যা এটা gnome DE!
<zaki> really. :( 
<zaki> ভুল শিখলাম সব।
<pavlushka> zaki: and I will tell you how to restore your logs into a new system, :)
<zaki> ha ha.. :D 
<zaki> without any backup?
<pavlushka> zaki: got me, yes before that, you have to create a backup copy somewhere safe.
<zaki> iftar tyme, i wll be back soon.
<pavlushka> me too, :p
<zaki> mate based on gnome 2
<zaki> ?
<zaki> Xubuntu use xfce DE. it's light,low ram consumption 
<zaki> watching reviews in youtube.
<pavlushka> hmm
<zaki> what u are doing, i have been waiting for you.
<zaki> btw back pack isn't new. 
<pavlushka> zaki: I was busy eating
<zaki> it opened more than one year ago.
<zaki> i'm scared to change my os set up
<pavlushka> zaki: but I searched for RP 3B , it didn't showed up.
<pavlushka> zaki: me too
<zaki> cz this is my only os, i'm not duel booting. 
<pavlushka> zaki: you can set the other os to a different drive
<zaki> dont know why, but i know there service is good.
<pavlushka> zaki: you can multiboot many linux os on the same machine 
<zaki> i don't want to multiboot.
<zaki> mate use gnome 2
<pavlushka> zaki: So what do you want?
<pavlushka> yes
<zaki> waht is the other advantage of using mate.
<zaki> can u tell me?
<zaki> i'm watching youtube reviews since you talling me about mate.
<pavlushka> zaki: ok, actually, its for me, in my low spec machine, the MATE felt like breeze, if you dont have low spec issue, you are free to choose any distro you like, you name it.
<zaki> b't i can't take a decision to installing mate.
<zaki> xubuntu is great for low spec machine.
<pavlushka> zaki: and MATE is stable, seems nice to me, features are good because I was looking for those features, you name your requirements
<pavlushka> zaki: Xubuntu has some issues, terrible issues.
<zaki> like?
<pavlushka> like, xfce4-power-manager issue, dont resume from suspend correctly, the default file browser "thunar" crashes as it likes while you work specially with new files
<zaki> unity works good for me. but i want to change it. no other  bigger issues, 
<zaki> btw current set up is hanged sometime. 
<zaki> oh!
<pavlushka> zaki: I prefer less graphics, more performance, for that I can even goto CLI
<zaki> hmm. 
<zaki> wb
<pavlushka-> Zaki, missed all after my last line
<zaki> nothing said 
<zaki> so what ae you suggesting me?
<zaki> ubuntu gnome or ubuntu mate? :D 
<pavlushka-> Before that, i want to know your requirements for use
<zaki> Software Boutique in mate seems a good feature. 
<pavlushka-> Zaki what you need with your OS, what kind of work you will do in that OS?
<zaki> mostly web development. and for my class a have to use ides like netbeans, code blocks.
<zaki> nothing more. said you unity works good for me, but i'm kind of get bored of using it.
<pavlushka-> Zaki,  and you want to stick with some ubuntu-flavors as well?
<zaki> hmm
<pavlushka-> Then Ubuntu MATE will not disappoint you and you can switch anytime if you like
<pavlushka-> From ubuntu MATE
<zaki> oky.
<zaki> i have to install every software again., every customization. :( ohh.. 
<pavlushka-> Zaki, you can generate a install script to do those for you
<zaki> how?
<zaki> every stable versions?
<pavlushka-> And you can backup the settings and restore into the new system
<pavlushka-> Zaki, google it
<zaki> oky. 
<pavlushka-> The settings are mostly conf files
<zaki> hmm.
<zaki> oky, thank you. 
<zaki> i'm thinking what should i do, yesterday.
<pavlushka-> Your line has logical and grammatical flaw
<zaki> :(
<pavlushka-> Gotta go
<zaki> oky. 
<pavlushka-> Bye every one!
<zaki> (y)
<pavlushka-> Be back after 11 pm
<Kilos> zaki you can install mate onto exiating unity
<Kilos> existing
<zaki> ther you are..!
<Kilos> and then choose when booting which one you want to use
<zaki> and gnome?
<Kilos> i think that as well
<zaki> ok i'm googling 
<Kilos> they should be in synaptic and software centre
<Kilos> do you have synaptic installed
<zaki> yap.
<Kilos> open it and type in ubuntu-mate at the top
<Kilos> nope it doesnt show on 14.04
<zaki> there is one ubuntu-mate-desktop
<zaki> in 16.04
<Kilos> thats most likely it
<zaki> oky..
<zaki> version 1.154
<Kilos> then once installed you should reboot and where you enter your password you choose which version you want to use
<zaki> oky, i'm trying this. :)
<zaki> eta 20 minute
<zaki> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/05/install-gnome-3-20-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<zaki> hey Kilos !
<Kilos> yes
<zaki> it worked. :D 
<Kilos> cool
<zaki> but when i'm in unity, and try to restart it shows mate shutdown screen.
<zaki> others good.
<Kilos> haha
<AudaciousTUX> hei
<AudaciousTUX> anyone online??
<Kilos> hi
<AudaciousTUX> hi :D
<Kilos> zaki is also here
<Kilos> and pavel will be after 11
<AudaciousTUX> what's his fb profile name?? :p
<Kilos> who pave?l
<AudaciousTUX> nah... zaki
<Kilos> zaki ping
<Kilos> he is trying out ubuntu-mate
<Kilos> so hang a while till he answers
<AudaciousTUX> uh.... okay...
<AudaciousTUX> have u tried antergos yet??
<Kilos> nope
<AudaciousTUX> give it a try.... 
<Kilos> i only use kubuntu and its packages
<Kilos> what does it do
<AudaciousTUX> i'm using antergos kde
<Kilos> i dont have data to play around
<AudaciousTUX> uh 
<Kilos> mobile data is costly
<AudaciousTUX> yah... antergos only for unlimited net users... consume too much net :3
<Kilos> eish
<AudaciousTUX> all here are robot except me, u and zaki?? :o
<Kilos> haha
<zaki> hey
<AudaciousTUX> hey
<AudaciousTUX> https://www.facebook.com/Abdullahbinzakir?fref=ts is this your fb id?? @zaki
<zaki> nope.
<zaki> why fb?
<AudaciousTUX> umm...  can't recognize u
<AudaciousTUX> anyway leave it :D
<zaki> https://www.facebook.com/zflash
<zaki> yours?
<AudaciousTUX> https://www.facebook.com/htanjim
<zaki> Kilos, looks like i'm using cent os
<Kilos> oh my
<zaki> going to try gnome this way.
<Kilos> good luck
<zaki> and then i will decide
<zaki> gnome or mate :D whats your opinion? :D 
<Kilos> it takes some time getting used to different flavours
<Kilos> mate is faster
<AudaciousTUX> i faced a terrible bug in mate.... 
<AudaciousTUX> memory leakage problem
<AudaciousTUX> mate-panel takes up all ram space in just 3 2 1 second :3
<zaki> really?
<AudaciousTUX> yah..... that forced me to jump into kde
<zaki> oh.
<zaki> AudaciousTUX, is there any issue with avro in mate?
<Kilos> zaki try it
<Kilos> different machines have different issues
<zaki> hmm..
<AudaciousTUX> nah.. i've used avro
<AudaciousTUX> hei pavel
<pavlushka> Hello Tanjim!
<AudaciousTUX> anyone else online??
<zaki> yes
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: you know about brick os?
<AudaciousTUX> nope
<pavlushka> hello zaki
<zaki> installed mate
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: ok, forget it.
<pavlushka> zaki, yeah
<AudaciousTUX> avro working?? @zaki
<zaki> with unity
<zaki> nope.
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: I dont need any avro, :p
<AudaciousTUX> uhu... asking @zaki
<pavlushka> zaki: what do you use for bengali
<zaki> ibus avro
<pavlushka> zaki: I use the given default, national since 9.04 I guess.
<zaki> oh
<AudaciousTUX> btw... anyone can manage hosting and domain for lifo??
<pavlushka> had to master it, though it is almost equivalent to Bijoy layout.
<zaki> pavlushka, i will try gnome these way.
<pavlushka> zaki: হ্যা, অবশ্যই
<AudaciousTUX> dunno why people hate avro :3
<zaki> alongsside unity and mate.
<zaki> hmm. 
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: I dont hate avro, I just dont need it.
<zaki> avro is easy, don't have to master it.
<pavlushka> I need speed in typing, fixed layout helps speed.
<AudaciousTUX> rihan one of the haters :p
<zaki> pavlushka, mate isn't that good. :( but it's first.
<pavlushka> zaki: like?
<zaki> don't know.
<pavlushka> zaki:  then?
<AudaciousTUX> what's your config
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: btw, who ios rihan?
<pavlushka> *is
<AudaciousTUX> one of the adming of ubuntu-bd
<AudaciousTUX> admin*
<zaki> have to go.
<zaki> good night.
<AudaciousTUX> oh.... gn :)
<pavlushka> zaki: 1 minute
<pavlushka> zaki: please whenever you be online, be here please
<pavlushka> zaki:  dont need to do much.
<pavlushka> just stay logged in.
<zaki> oky.
<zaki> :)
<zaki> good night. 
<pavlushka> zaki: thanks a lot
<pavlushka> gn
<pavlushka> So I Guess its you and me AudaciousTUX !
<pavlushka> only
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: lets dance, :p
<AudaciousTUX> lol .... and i'm going for dinner :v
<pavlushka> Hello NaSb !
<NaSb> Hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> zaki and Audacioustux(tanjim) was here, 
<NaSb> রমাদান মুবারাক :)
<pavlushka> রমাদান মুবারক :)
<NaSb> তানজীম তো টেলিগ্রামে চিল্লাচ্চে এখানে কই?
<pavlushka> হা হা হা
<Kilos> hi NaSb 
<pavlushka> NaSb: check it irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/06/14/%23ubuntu-bd.txt
<pavlushka> wb AudaciousTUX !
<AudaciousTUX> :D
<pavlushka> wb again AudaciousTUX !
<AudaciousTUX> lol :p
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: you were talking about lifo
<AudaciousTUX> yah
<pavlushka> what about it?
<AudaciousTUX> need hosting + domain + technical support :3
<pavlushka> then it need money I guess.
<AudaciousTUX> yah :'(
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: and what about ubuntu-bd.org?
<AudaciousTUX> dead long ago
<pavlushka> hmm.
<Kilos-> night banga peeps
<AudaciousTUX> gn
<pavlushka> Kilos-: sleep tight !
<Kilos-> ty you guys too
<AudaciousTUX> see some nightmares ;)
<Kilos-> lol
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: will you sleep here?
<AudaciousTUX> yah
<AudaciousTUX> i'm not gonna sleep tonight
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: why?
<AudaciousTUX> dunno :p
<AudaciousTUX> walking up at sehri is harder than walking up hole night :3
<AudaciousTUX> waking*
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX:yep, I have issues with sleeping waking up and then again sleep, the last one didn't occur for me if I do it that way, so better keep awake till sahri.
#ubuntu-bd 2016-06-15
<pavlushka> Hello everyone and Kilos !
<Kilos> hi pavlushka im eating atm
<pavlushka> Kilos: go ahead, please.
<pavlushka> QA seen ashabadi
<QA> pavlushka: ashabadi was last seen 1 day, 17 hours, 33 minutes and 38 seconds ago in #ubuntu-bd on freenode [2016-06-13 17:56:10 UTC], and has been offline on freenode since 2016-06-13 17:56:14 UTC
<pavlushka> Hi AndroUser2 !
<pavlushka> AndroUser2: How's life?
<pavlushka> So AndroUser2 , what's up? how can we help you?
<Kilos> hm..
<Kilos> hi AndroUser2 
<pavlushka> AndroUser2: So I guess you are an linux expert and know very well about #ubuntu-bd and been here before, before me!
<pavlushka> Its actually great.
<pavlushka> Kilos: bbl. :)
<Kilos> ok
<ashabadi> hello Kilos
<Kilos> hello ashabadi 
<Kilos> do you know AndroUser2 he doesnt talk to me
<ashabadi> no I don't
<Kilos> oh well
<ashabadi> liked your QA :)
<ashabadi> how to use it?
<Kilos> QA help
<QA> Kilos: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<QA> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<ashabadi> QA ask me "how to deliver messaage"
<QA> ashabadi: I don't know who me is. Say 'me on freenode' and I'll take your word that me exists
<Kilos> pavlushka has learned a lot about it
<ashabadi> :)
<ashabadi> QA "how to deliver message"
<QA> ashabadi: What?
<Kilos> to send a message to someone offline you say QA tell nick
<ashabadi> okey
<Kilos> QA tell pavlushka wake up
<QA> Kilos: Sure, I'll tell pavlushka on freenode
<ashabadi> QA tell pavlsushka I had received his message
<QA> ashabadi: I don't know who pavlsushka is. Say 'pavlsushka on freenode' and I'll take your word that pavlsushka exists
<ashabadi> QA tell pavlushka I had received his message
<QA> ashabadi: Sure, I'll tell pavlushka on freenode
<Kilos> haha
<ashabadi> nice
<ashabadi> :)
<ashabadi> btw I forgot to ask you how you are doing
<ashabadi> I failed to join yesterday
<Kilos> when they switched to python 3 the bot got out of date
<Kilos> some guys are bust rewriting it
<Kilos> im ok ty and you?
<ashabadi> doing fine thanks for asking...
<ashabadi> :'(
<Kilos> whats wrong?
<ashabadi> it seems that almost all of the freenode channels are dying
<ashabadi> even #kubuntu channel someone is not getting help :S
<Kilos> they just must be busy
<Kilos> dont forget the timezone differences
<Kilos> the usa isnt even at lunch time yet
<ashabadi> :) yah true
<ashabadi> that tells me I have to go for dinner
<ashabadi> :P
<Kilos> lol
<ashabadi> btw do you use digikam?
<Kilos> nope
<ashabadi> digikam chanell is also quite
<ashabadi> sorry for typo
<Kilos> np
<ashabadi> do you have any idea what is problem KarleKremen is facing in Kubuntu channel?  
<Kilos> nope im watching what they say
<ashabadi> :)
<ashabadi> always something to learn
<ashabadi> lol that was funny overlook :)
<ashabadi> happens
<Kilos> yeah
<pavlushka> Hello everyone!
<QA> pavlushka: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell pavlushka wake up" 1 hour, 46 minutes and 9 seconds ago
<QA> pavlushka: By the way, ashabadi on freenode told me "tell pavlushka I had received his message" 1 hour, 45 minutes and 51 seconds ago
<Kilos> haha
<pavlushka> ahoy Kilos !
<AudaciousTUX> hei
<pavlushka> Hello AudaciousTUX !
<AudaciousTUX> lol... bot :v
<AudaciousTUX> hello pavlushka
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: what is so funny about?
<AudaciousTUX> i love bots :D
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: So? which one, QA?
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: we have also lubotu2 ubuntulog , :p
<pavlushka> !isitout
<lubotu2> It's Out!!! See - http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<AudaciousTUX> missing nusha.... the lady bot :'(
<pavlushka> QA are you a male?
<QA> pavlushka: *blink*
<pavlushka> QA are you a female?
<QA> pavlushka: Sorry...
<pavlushka> QA gender please
<QA> pavlushka: *blink*
<AudaciousTUX> QA hello
<QA> wotcher
<AudaciousTUX> QA how are u
<QA> AudaciousTUX: I already know stuff about how
<AudaciousTUX> nah... qa vala na... nusha vala chilo :(
<pavlushka> QA google TUX
<QA> pavlushka: That didn't go down very well. Burp.
<pavlushka> QA find TUX
<QA> pavlushka: Excuse me?
<pavlushka> QA search tux
<QA> pavlushka: I couldn't find anything that matched 'tux'
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: wait and watch!
<AudaciousTUX> QA kill pavlushka
<QA> AudaciousTUX: Excuse me?
<pavlushka> lol
<AudaciousTUX> :p
<Kilos> hahaha
<Kilos> QA define tux
<QA> Kilos: tux \tux\ Shortened form of {tuxedo}. [informal] [PJC] Tuxedo, tux n 1: semiformal evening dress for men [syn: {dinner jacket}, {tux}, {tuxedo}, {black tie}], Tux   Tux the Penguin is the official emblem of {Linux}, This eventuated after a logo contest in 1996, during which Linus Torvalds endorsed the idea of a penguin logo in a couple of famously funny
<QA> postings. Linus explained that he was once bitten by a killer penguin in Australia and h…
<AudaciousTUX> :|
<AudaciousTUX> QA whois tanjim
<QA> AudaciousTUX: *blink*
<AudaciousTUX> QA who is tanjim
<QA> AudaciousTUX: Erk, dunno
<AudaciousTUX> :/
<Kilos> QA are you female
<QA> But of course Kilos Only females know everything
<pavlushka> QA who is AudaciousTUX 
<QA> pavlushka: Erk, dunno
<pavlushka> QA coffee on
 * QA flips the salt-timer
<pavlushka> QA help me with system administration
<QA> pavlushka: I use the following features for system administration: apt-file, aptitude, dns, http, ipcalc, mac, man, nmap, ping, ports, tld and tracepath
<QA> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<AudaciousTUX> brb.... going for dinner
<QA> Coffee's ready for pavlushka!
<pavlushka> QA thanks
<QA> no probs, pavlushka
<Kilos> QA where's my coffee
<QA> Wake up Kilos You snooze you lose
<pavlushka> lol
<pavlushka> QA tell ashabadi, thanks a million, I love him not more than his beloved, :p
<QA> pavlushka: I don't know who ashabadi, is. Say 'ashabadi, on freenode' and I'll take your word that ashabadi, exists
<pavlushka> QA tell ashabadi , thanks a million, I love him not more than his beloved, :p
<QA> pavlushka: Got it, I'll tell ashabadi on freenode
<pavlushka> AndroUser2: wb
<AudaciousTUX> :D
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: wb
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: pv with QA and type "QA help", you will find all, :)
<AudaciousTUX> QA help
<QA> AudaciousTUX: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<QA> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<AudaciousTUX> help me with game
<AudaciousTUX> QA help me with game
<QA> AudaciousTUX: I use the following features for games: duel and werewolf
<QA> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<pavlushka> *s
<AudaciousTUX> QA duel
<QA> AudaciousTUX: *blink*
<AudaciousTUX> QA vnstat
<QA> AudaciousTUX: *blink*
<pavlushka> QA how do I use werewolf
<QA> pavlushka: Play the werewolf game. Channel becomes a village containing a werewolf, seer and villagers. Every night, the werewolf can kill a villager, and the seer can test a villager for werewolf symptoms. Villagers then vote to lynch a wolf during the day.
<QA> You can use it like this:
<QA>   start a game of werewolf
<QA>   join
<QA>   ( kill | see | eat ) <villager>
<QA>   vote for <villager>
<AudaciousTUX> QA start a game of werewolf
<QA> AudaciousTUX: You have started a game of Werewolf. Everybody has 60 seconds to join the game.
<AudaciousTUX> join
<AudaciousTUX> QA join
<QA> AudaciousTUX: You have already joined the game.
<AudaciousTUX> QA see
<QA> AudaciousTUX: Huh?
<pavlushka> QA join werewolf
<QA> pavlushka has joined (2 players).
<AudaciousTUX> QA see
<QA> AudaciousTUX: Huh?
<AudaciousTUX> QA eat
<QA> AudaciousTUX: Excuse me?
<QA> Not enough players. Try again later.
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: these are intransitives, ^
<AudaciousTUX> :3 complicated... nusha was better after all... :p
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: try it again
<pavlushka> QA start a game of werewolf
<QA> pavlushka: You have started a game of Werewolf. Everybody has 60 seconds to join the game.
<AudaciousTUX> QA join
<QA> AudaciousTUX has joined (2 players).
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: join
<pavlushka> kill AudaciousTUX 
<AudaciousTUX> QA kill pavlushka
<QA> AudaciousTUX: Huh?
<QA> Not enough players. Try again later.
<AudaciousTUX> umm..... any quiz game??
<AudaciousTUX> brb again 
<AndroUser2> hey QA
<raihanr> hi
#ubuntu-bd 2016-06-16
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos and everyone!
<Kilos> good day
<pavlushka> Kilos: strange, there is no #ubuntu-bd log entry in http://irclogs.ubuntu.com !!
<Kilos> oh my
<pavlushka> Kilos: what do you suggest? ask in #canonical-sysadmin?
<Kilos> i see you asked there
<pavlushka> Kilos: lol
<pavlushka> Kilos: anything else I can do?
<Kilos> i cant remember who i asked for a logbot in africa channel
<pavlushka> Kilos: you mailed and a guy on irc named "I cant remember either"
<Kilos> maybe ask in #ubuntu-community-team if they can point you in the right direction
<pavlushka> Hello AudaciousTUX !
<AudaciousTUX> hi
<Kilos> maybe that was to that rt@ubuntu.com mail addy
<Kilos> hi AudaciousTUX 
<AudaciousTUX> hi
<AudaciousTUX> dunno why the hell konversation don't notify me :3
<Kilos> thyat was a tricky setting
<Kilos> settings-configure notifications
<AudaciousTUX> actually it shows notification for a really short time.... can't event read :3
<AudaciousTUX> even*
<Kilos> then you have to highlight what notifications you want
<Kilos> and then tick play a sound and choose the sound
<Kilos> oh you mean popups
<AudaciousTUX> yah
<Kilos> i use sound
<AudaciousTUX> i enabled sound ... even set the sound file.... but not sound :(
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> 16.04
<AudaciousTUX> kde :(
<Kilos> yes but what release
<AudaciousTUX> antergos
<Kilos> not kubuntu?
<AudaciousTUX> rolling release
<AudaciousTUX> nope
<Kilos> oh my then im lost
<AudaciousTUX> :'(
<AudaciousTUX> maybe i have to switch to another client
<pavlushka> Kilos: you can suggest him where to find help, there must be a #konversation channel, ask there.
<Kilos> ty pavlushka 
<AudaciousTUX> better use hexchat :p
<Kilos> pavlushka see the reply in sysadmin
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: yes
<Kilos> discuss it there 
<AudaciousTUX> any web dev here??
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: join #ubuntu-za, tell them you know Kilos and ask for web-dev-help, they are very helpful and friendly, :)
<AudaciousTUX> okay :)
<axino> hi
<axino> there was no log for this channel on irclogs.ubuntu.com this morning because .. no one talked before pavlushka joined :)
<axino> that is all !
<pavlushka> yeah, Kilos , the log is back, :)
<Kilos> [13:56] <axino> there was no log for this channel on irclogs.ubuntu.com this morning because .. no one talked before pavlushka joined 
<pavlushka> Kilos: normally, that's not the case, you will find several channels with no conversation but a blank log is there.
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> anyway its ok again
<pavlushka> haha, yes, :)
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: just ask your question there
<pavlushka> gotta go, Iftari, breaking fast, :)
<ashabadi> AudaciousTUX: after long break
<ashabadi> >?
<AudaciousTUX> yah
<AudaciousTUX> going for another break :p
<ashabadi> be back soon
<AudaciousTUX> okay... how long u'll be here??
<AudaciousTUX> brb
<ashabadi> I'm here for some time
<ashabadi> ok
<ashabadi> hello tareq
<ashabadi> how are you?
<Kilos> hi ashabadi tareq 
<tareq> hello guys
<ashabadi> hi Kilos
<ashabadi> tareq: how is it going for your business?
<pavlushka> Hello everyone!
<pavlushka> Hello raihan_ !
<pavlushka> raihan_: mangoes mmmmmm.
<ashabadi> hello pavlushka
<pavlushka> Hello ashabadi !
<ashabadi> tareq: welcome back
<pavlushka> ashabadi: So how was the day?
<tareq> thank you
<pavlushka> Hello tareq !
<tareq> hi pavlushka
<tareq> after a long gap
<ashabadi> day was tiredsome... work load. dont enjoy it anymore... but don
<pavlushka> Its so hot, good for mangoes, :p
<ashabadi> don't want to bore you with my sob story
<tareq> আমরা আশার গল্প শুনবো, নিরাশার নয়
<tareq> বলতে গেলে প্রথমবার কুবুন্টু চালাচ্ছি, কিছু টিপস চাই :)
<pavlushka> ashabadi: যেমন, এখন এখানে আপনি নিশ্চই বোর হচ্ছেন না!
<pavlushka> Kilos: you are on, :p
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> carry on
<Kilos> grow the channel
<tareq> হ্যালো কিলোস
<pavlushka> Kilos: you got a client, :p
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> client for what?
<pavlushka> Kilos: for kubuntu
<Kilos> haha
<pavlushka> Kilos: tareq said hello to you in Bengali
<Kilos> just not 16.04 im still on 14.04
<pavlushka> Kilos: he is running kubuntu for the 1st time, need some tips
<tareq> 16.
<Kilos> what tips you need
<tareq> I was opensuse fan
<tareq> kde actually
<tareq> never serieously tried kubuntu/linux mint kde before
<Kilos> https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwjEucPc9qzNAhVIFMAKHf2mAJ4QFggiMAE&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.binarytides.com%2Fbetter-kubuntu-14-04%2F&usg=AFQjCNHZUAlpAHUNIAR7pd1NVstLeE8FUA&sig2=C7XyKB5kUj9ASJ8Xt7VAnA
<Kilos> sorry for the long link
<Kilos> kubuntu rocks
<ashabadi> how to improve lag time?
<ashabadi> over irc?
<pavlushka> Kilos: I think you are referring tareq 
<Kilos> that depends on the servers
<pavlushka> ashabadi: yes
<Kilos> tareq check that link above
<tareq> yep, i checked
<Kilos> i used their links on 14.04 and helped a lot
<tareq> kde konsole font look killing me
<tareq> :/
<pavlushka> ashabadi: fixed wired lines are better most of the time, wireless connections have too much fluctuations
<tareq> ashabadi: yes, my wi-fi have some problems like this
<pavlushka> tareq: you can always change the system font at you will anytime.
<Kilos> have you looked in system settings font management
<tareq> which one is more suitable for konsole ?
<tareq> yes, default font setup is fine
<Kilos> konsole is the terminal
<Kilos> they too small?
<tareq> problem is terminal/konsole font size/type
<tareq> even mint kde has better setup for konsole
<Kilos> i also had some probs with that
<Kilos> look in aplication appearance
<Kilos> you can increase size there and at the bottom  where it says
<pavlushka> ashabadi: like if you are using 3g or wimax, these connections are a bit inconsistent, but if you use a fiber line from any ISP, that has little lags and of course less fluctuations.
<Kilos> force fonts dpi i made mine 120
<ashabadi> noted pavlushka
<Kilos> and all the other settings there i use 11
<ashabadi> Hi had found tareq's solution
<ashabadi> :P
<ashabadi> and he left
<pavlushka> lol
<Kilos> aw
<ashabadi> I*
<Kilos> he will be back
<ashabadi> hmm
<Kilos> some people are funny though, they login get help then leave
<pavlushka> কাজ হয়ে গেছে, এবার যাই, পি
<Kilos> pavlushka you must try get everyone to stay here
<ashabadi> its from setting > manage profile>new profile >appearance change the fonts as required
<ashabadi> কি কাজ করলেন আবার?
<pavlushka> Kilos: how?
<Kilos> oh is that the new kde settings thing
<Kilos> be friendly with them and make them happy to come back
<ashabadi> no its in the konsole itself
<Kilos> hehe
<pavlushka> ashabadi: আমি তারেক ভাই এর কথা বললাম, পি
<ashabadi> pavlushka: did he recieve that message??
<ashabadi> tareq:  its from setting > manage profile>new profile >appearance change the fonts as required
<Kilos> ah i never looked there yet
<ashabadi> then apply & set the new profile as default
<tareq> again wifi disconnected
<ashabadi> :)
<ashabadi> I'm practically lying over my router :P
<tareq> 2nd time rebooted
<pavlushka> tareq: get an UTP/LAN cable and connect your PC with router.
<ashabadi> what will happen to me??? I use my mobile hotspot as router :P :'(
<pavlushka> ashabadi: lol
<tareq> i have a desktop, ubuntu there
<ashabadi> btw tareq pavlushka can you guys access grameenphone.com?
<ashabadi> ?
<pavlushka> ashabadi: on it
<tareq> i'm using broadband
<ashabadi> I can't access since evening
<ashabadi> getting connection error: connection refused on port 80
<ashabadi> using banglalink 3g
<tareq> ashabadi: why not broadband ?
<ashabadi> old story tareq
<ashabadi> I guess you forgot how much I bitched about fruadband
<ashabadi> :P
<pavlushka> ashabadi: oh my, no, its not accessible ^
<ashabadi> ok pavlushka thanks for trying :)
<pavlushka> but I am using GP 3g right now, my backup plan is now my only plan as my ISP is down here in my City, :p
<ashabadi> that's the issue with broadband connection in my locality too... too unreliable
<tareq> ashabadi: what happened to BLUA?
<ashabadi> tareq: did you change the font?
<ashabadi> what setup you are using?
<tareq> noto mono 10
<pavlushka> ashabadi: in my case, BTCL took down the service for issues with the ISP, :p
<pavlushka> ashabadi: still there is a choice left, BTCL BB!!
<tareq> BTCL :/
<tareq> I had to wait many days to get Link3 in 2009
<tareq> now using Amber IT
<tareq> they have ubuntu server
<pavlushka> tareq: I know it is The BTCL.
<pavlushka> wow
<tareq> LIFO days were great
<ashabadi> what was my last message?
<ashabadi> yes it was nice.. but I miss apro more
<ashabadi> :'(
<tareq> apro down i guess
<ashabadi> yes
<ashabadi> it has been hidden
<pavlushka> ashabadi: if you have a usb cable for your phone to connect to the PC, you can use USB tethering option, then, no need to do the hotspot thing.
<tareq> projonmo forum not good enough
<ashabadi> pavlushka: I have become too old to spend days/nights configuring staff
<ashabadi> I am scared of how much twicking I would have to do to get my set recognized as phone modem
<pavlushka> ashabadi: its just below the wifi hotspot option in the settings.
<ashabadi> I meant in linux
<ashabadi> :P
<ashabadi> I hate linux now
<tareq> lol
<ashabadi> I'm pissed at linux
<ashabadi> they have become such an annoyance now a days
<pavlushka> ashabadi: you would not believe, both windows and Linux recognizes it automatically
<ashabadi> ok I will try some day
<ashabadi> ...
<ashabadi> not today
<pavlushka> lol
<ashabadi> today is my relaxation day
<tareq> ashabadi: friday is holiday for you, not for me
<pavlushka> ashabadi: just for the record, choosing that option will connect you automatically, you dont have to do any next, :p
<ashabadi> tareq: nope friday is not holiday for me...
<ashabadi> its Family Work day
<ashabadi> :P
<pavlushka> lol
<pavlushka> yes, its the reality, :p
<ashabadi> I guess Saturday can be partially called my holiday
<ashabadi> at least till 12pm
<ashabadi> :P
<tareq> শাহরিয়ার তুমি বিয়ে করেছ ?
<pavlushka> thank goodness, :p
<ashabadi> tareq: yup I guess I sent invitation to the mail group...
<ashabadi> though only RJ & Alokito came
<pavlushka> tareq: আমি বাংলা পড়তে পারি, পি
<tareq> উপস, মিস করে গেছি
<ashabadi> আমার মনে হয় একজন বাইরের মানুষ থাকতে বাংলা বলাটা উচিত না, মাইন্ড করতে পারে :P
<tareq> oh sorry for that
<ashabadi> #bangladesh চ্যানেলে জিগাইতে পারেন
<ashabadi> :)
<ashabadi> no issue tareq
<tareq> what is the present status of BLUA?
<ashabadi> tareq I think my earlier message regarding BLUA was not conveyed
<ashabadi> :P
<ashabadi> its dead because of inability to convert volunteers into leaders & delegating authority
<ashabadi> if we revolve around RJ then surely it not grow
<tareq> ahh
<ashabadi> I think this is true for BDOSN BLUA BFOSS every group
<tareq> linux community is not growing
<ashabadi> every group has now gotten into revolving around what leader is saying/doing
<tareq> we all are old guges
<tareq> *dudes
<ashabadi> lol became old too early
<ashabadi> man I feel bad
<tareq> for being linux user/lover
<ashabadi> can you image how old is Kilos? yet he is active in linux community and I respect him for that
<ashabadi> Kilos please don't mind for bringing in your age..
<pavlushka> ashabadi: me too, actually I love him for that.
<tareq> we have not met officially Kilos
<Kilos> haha np
<Kilos> pavlushka show them my wiki page
<Kilos> then they will se the old man
<tareq> Kilos: I'm tareq, from Bangladesh; using linux since 2008/09
<ashabadi> I've already been there... :P
<ashabadi> kilos
<ashabadi> that's why was referring to your age
<pavlushka> Its https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kilos
<Kilos> tareq im Kils from south africa using ubuntu since 8.10
<Kilos> so about the same time
<tareq> Kilos: those days were awesome, not much help around
<pavlushka> me since 8.04, so I am older than Kilos , :p
<pavlushka> lol@tareq: 
<Kilos> lol i couldnt get 3g working on 8.04
<ashabadi> the first version I used was Kubuntu 5.10 :P
<pavlushka> Kilos: I did
<ashabadi> though not for longinability
<ashabadi> long*
<pavlushka> ashabadi: again, you win, :p
<Kilos> in za we had plenty help back then, now everyone is very busy
<ashabadi> nope I used it in 2007 :P
<ashabadi> or end of 2006 I guess
<ashabadi> then ditched
<tareq> that time fedora was known
<pavlushka> ashabadi: that does not make you lose, you are still ahead. :(
<Kilos> ubuntu improves every release
<ashabadi> back then documentation was poor & I have not found the local community yet
<Kilos> becomes more user friendly
<ashabadi> tareq: no only thing that was preveilant was Red Hat
<ashabadi> that too for RHCE course
<tareq> ha ha
<pavlushka> Kilos: yes, even the users are getting friendly, :p
<Kilos> hahaha
<ashabadi> Kilos: I disagree..
<Kilos> why ashabadi 
<ashabadi> I was not this much frustrated with Kubuntu 15.10 & 16.04 than I was with 9.04
<tareq> best ubuntu was lucid lynx
<tareq> 10.04
<Kilos> i have stayed on 14.04 because ubuntu is advancing fast
<ashabadi> thats a bad thing.. without polishing things the development is abandond & focus is shifted somewhere else
<tareq> some people are trying with mint
<ashabadi> I guess some time down the line Mark's money will dry up behind canonical
<tareq> mate, cinnamon
<ashabadi> Shipit gone.. ubuntu one gone..
<Kilos> yeah things have changed
<ashabadi> kubuntu given to differnent team than canonical
<pavlushka> ashabadi: I started Xubuntu from 16.04 alpha and still it has hell lot of issues, but I am working my way out, if that helps Xubuntu by any means.
<ashabadi> that's good pavlushka
<pavlushka> ashabadi: I am not frustrated, But I love Ubuntu-MATE secretly, dont tell nobody.
<Kilos> easier for me to stay with 14.04 until 16.04 has had many bugs sorted
<ashabadi> pavlushka: yes we were also was not frustrated once upon a time... we had fun troubleshooting nights after night in the dark googling & reading tutorial typing codes in black screen of terminal
<Kilos> if you have uncapped you can play around
<ashabadi> but our focus in life has changed
<ashabadi> now we want a system that just works
<ashabadi> no trouble shooting
<pavlushka> ashabadi: may be, btu in my case, I kept coming back, :p
<Kilos> yes
<ashabadi> :)
<pavlushka> ashabadi: then you should have used 14.04 release, not 15.10 or later yet.
<ashabadi> I was using 14.04 then system update came
<ashabadi> and my rock solid build crashed
<ashabadi> with all my data
<ashabadi> dont even know what hit me :P
<Kilos> go back to 14.04
<Kilos> its supported till 2019
<Kilos> by then 16.04 will be stable
<Kilos> ill wait for 16.04.2 or 3
<pavlushka> ashabadi: some update broke my 14.04 ubuntu as well, it was initramfs-tools what did that, I was like crying.
<ashabadi> 14.04 server is supported till 2019
<ashabadi> not the desktop version
<ashabadi> its already EOL
<pavlushka> ashabadi: yes the Desktop version too.
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> i still get updates daily
<ashabadi> ok great
<Kilos> lts is for 5 years
<tareq> thats great
<Kilos> i go eat guys
<ashabadi> earlier it desktop version had 2 years support & server version 5
<tareq> now all 5
<ashabadi> ok cool
<pavlushka> Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Ubuntu-server has 5 year support.
<tareq> dinner time buddies
<ashabadi> that tells me how outdated I am :P
<ashabadi> ok Kilos tareq
<ashabadi> do want to hear what you had for dinner :)
<pavlushka> me too hungry, yum yum eat, see ya guys, :p
<pavlushka> lol
<ashabadi> I am not having dinner
<ashabadi> the ramadan screws with my eating habit
<Kilos> stew and rice
<Kilos> and chilli /garlic sauce on top
<tareq> nice one kilos
<Kilos> tummy nice and warm now
<Kilos> hehe
<ashabadi> great dinner
<Kilos> yeah
<Kilos> hi Walrider 
<Walrider> hi kamon asen
<Walrider> hhow u doing 
<Kilos> ashabadi explain please
<Kilos> aha
<Walrider> :D
<Kilos> im well ty and you 
<Walrider> me too 
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> i lieim full of flu
<Kilos> lie
<Kilos> missed a space while coughing
<Walrider> am slil bit sick today because of cold + hot mixed weather 
<Walrider> caught cold 
<Walrider> :#
<Kilos> not fun
<Walrider> pain in my head also liquide trying to cmmoing out of nose etc etc u know how that feel 
<Kilos> yeah
<Walrider> with this situation i was in my exam hall 2-5 pm :|
<Kilos> blow nose all the time till it hurts to blow
<Kilos> haha
<ashabadi> great description of cold & headache Walrider, liked it :P
<Walrider> semester final exam started today 
<Kilos> aw thats not good when feeling sick
<Walrider> D: thanku 
<Kilos> good luck with the exams
<Walrider> Received a CTCP VERSION from ashabadi < eta ki ?
<ashabadi> nothing checking your system/chat client version
<Walrider> :D 
<Walrider> using hexa chat on win 7 
<Walrider> as i m a gamer 
<Kilos> lol
<Walrider> kilos introduce ur self nro 
<ashabadi> hmmm
<Walrider> bro*
<ashabadi> well he is a cool kid from SA
<Kilos> im an old man from south africa. kubuntu user by choice
<ashabadi> :)
<ashabadi> :P
<Kilos> and member of the ubuntu membership board
<Walrider> wow :O
<Walrider> im shanto 
<Walrider> shanto islam imon 
<Kilos> searching to get more people to become ubuntu members
<Walrider> xubuntu and parrot user 
<Walrider> parrot security Os 
<Kilos> oh sorry my name is miles sharpe
<Walrider> at this moment testing ubuntu mate 
<Walrider> nice to meet you sit miles 
<Kilos> cool
<Walrider> sir*
<Walrider> im shanto from bangladesh 
<Walrider> male 24 dhaka city 
<Kilos> and nice to meet you as well shanto
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> male 64 pretoria south africa
<Walrider> shanto islam (walrider) aka #octalhacker < (my game nick nothing else)
<Walrider> :3
<Kilos> my son is 40
<Walrider> where is his present location sir ?
<Kilos> i enjoy making friends all over the world
<Walrider> im lil bit weak in english as u can see sorry for this difficulties 
<Kilos> pretoria south africa
<Kilos> no problem
<Walrider> nice 
<Walrider> thnks
<Kilos> we can use morse code as well i think
<Walrider> im not familier with morse code and i dnt have the pluging installed to quike compile
<Kilos> i think the bot works with morse
<Walrider> maybe 
<Kilos> QA_ morse hello  how are you
<QA_> Kilos: Encodes as .... . .-.. .-.. ---     .... --- .--   .- .-. .   -.-- --- ..-
<Kilos> QA_ morse .... . .-.. .-.. ---     .... --- .--   .- .-. .   -.-- --- ..-
<QA_> Kilos: Decodes as HELLO    HOW  ARE  YOU
<Kilos> i dont think pavel knows about that function yet
<Walrider> oh i see 
<Walrider> now i get it 
<Walrider> bot used as compiler text printer 
<QA_> Walrider: Sorry...
<Walrider> ok :S 
<ashabadi> QA_:  tell QA_ you are lame
<QA_> ashabadi: I can't deliver messages to myself
<Walrider> :D
<Walrider> xD
<Kilos> QA_ tell pavlushka the bot does morse code as well
<QA_> Kilos: Righto, I'll tell pavlushka on freenode
<ashabadi> QA_: tell QA_ you did not deliver message at the right time
<QA_> ashabadi: I can't deliver messages to myself
<Walrider> QA_ whats ur name ?
<QA_> Walrider: Sorry...
<Walrider> :|
<ashabadi> and you deliver message even when I say I don't want to read the message now
<Kilos> lol
<ashabadi> :p
<Walrider> qa
<Walrider> QA_
<ashabadi> QA_: help 
<QA_> ashabadi: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<QA_> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<Walrider> QA_ oi
<QA_> Walrider: What?
<Walrider> QA_ how old are u ?
<QA_> Walrider: One learns a new thing every day
<Walrider> QA_ lol :|
<QA_> Walrider: Excuse me?
<Walrider> QA_ reboot
<QA_> Walrider: Huh?
<Walrider> :D
<Walrider> xD
<Kilos> QA_ is an ibid bot in ubuntu repos
<Walrider> ok 
<Kilos> written in python 2 and now needs upgrading to python 3
<tareq> I have found an old mail from ashabadi, a non-tech presentation :P
<Walrider> QA_ morse 123123123
<QA_> Walrider: Encodes as .---- ..--- ...-- .---- ..--- ...-- .---- ..--- ...--
<ashabadi> really?
<tareq> yea
<ashabadi> do share...
<ashabadi> I think the background was white...
<Walrider> hmm finally im ubuntu bangladesh loco group member ?
<ashabadi> only 4/5 page
<Walrider> any one familiar with that ?
<ashabadi> nope
<ashabadi> never heard of it
<ashabadi> what is that?
<ashabadi> do they give away new locomotive?
<Walrider> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-bd/
<Kilos> ashabadi havent you joined
<pavlushka> QA_: help me with silly fun stuff
<QA_> pavlushka: I use the following features for silly fun stuff: bash, choose, coffee, duel, dvorak, fml, fortune, insult, mlia, morse, nickometer, random, redirect, rot13, saydo, tfln and werewolf
<QA_> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<QA_> pavlushka: By the way, Kilos on freenode told me "tell pavlushka the bot does morse code as well" 4 minutes and 45 seconds ago
<tareq> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0Bz7Afo9NFjUNQkFKZE9icE1EbE1YUDRELUJTNkJmeUFmdkVz
<Kilos> ashabadi join here as well http://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bd
<Walrider> yea 
<Walrider> thats it 
<pavlushka> QA_: thanks for delivering the message, :)
<QA_> no problem, pavlushka
<Walrider> i was serching for this link on launchpad
<pavlushka> Kilos: ashabadi is an admin there, :p
<Kilos> its in the topic bar at the top
<Walrider> :O 
<Kilos> yay we getting the admins
<ashabadi> no no I'm no admin... I have been framed
<Walrider> you will see shanto islam on that page member list 
 * pavlushka rolling on the ground laughing
<Walrider> now a days im providing iso and written disk ubuntu / linux and kali iso for free 
<Kilos> well done Walrider 
<Walrider> 5-6 days ago i'hv sent 2 dvd's 
<ashabadi> great Walrider
<Kilos> invite everyone to join us here
<Walrider> with ubuntu xubuntu kali and ubuntu xenial 
<Walrider> thanks sir 
<pavlushka> Walrider: wow
<ashabadi> Walrider: if possible do send them with a short guide on how to install/configure
<ashabadi> that would be great help I think
<Walrider> ofcourse 
<Kilos> and how to get to irc
<ashabadi> Kilos: :P
<pavlushka> point
<Kilos> best place to help newcomers
<Walrider> i have writtent a pdf describing how to install and run linux live by putting iso in usb using rufus and more about grub dual boot 
<Kilos> cool
<Walrider> 1 page pdf 
<tareq> Walrider: great work
<Kilos> have a look at systemback
<ashabadi> thanks tareq for sharing
<tareq> that was my passion once, writing these
<Kilos> you can make iso's of working updated systems
<Walrider> my collection: http://prntscr.com/bh7iew
<ashabadi> I think if I can remember I hastly made that note in 2/3 hours time to give to you or someone else on email
<ashabadi> even made my first presentation with this slides :P
<Kilos> i like to hear about guys spreading ubuntu
<pavlushka> claps
<tareq> I convince my students to get used to in linux life
<Kilos> pavlushka we have more here today hey
<Walrider> thanks :) 
<Walrider> i will learn py 
<Walrider> and will work as software and some game dev 
<pavlushka> Kilos: now I can rest in peace, :p
<ashabadi> pavlushka: :P
<Kilos> nono pavlushka i can, you have to fill the channel
<tareq> enjoying irc after many days, thanks all
<Kilos> nice to have you here
<Walrider> i see windows users get 60fps in a game same config same type os but linux users getting reduced fps  thats why i am thinking about it sir kilos 
<tareq> only ashabadi was known to me here
<Walrider> thanks 
<tareq> thanks Kilos
<pavlushka> No Kilos , Its your Job, You are the IRC Guy, You have to be there for everyone, :)
<Kilos> linux is a bit behind in gaming
<tareq> i have a list of softwares
<Kilos> hahahaha
<Kilos> there is a world of broken locos that need fixing
<pavlushka> I play King of Fighters in my Xubuntu, Robert Ryu, Kio, :p
<Walrider> steam have given the opportunity to play call of duty on linux as known steamos <3
<Walrider> there is a bunch of game in steam market place 
<tareq> CST Microwave Studio, Optisystem -- I need linux version of these 
<Walrider> that u can play any where 
<Walrider> cross platform i ment 
<tareq> I'm not a gamer anymore, don't have enough time
<Walrider> i understand 
<Walrider> just saying
<Kilos> i dont have time for gaming
<Walrider> just saying sir
<Kilos> call me kilos
<Kilos> sir died
<pavlushka> me neither, I just play for the players, they feel lonely, :p
<Walrider> as u wish 
<Kilos> im one of the guys
<Kilos> ask pavlushka 
<Kilos> we are all friends
<pavlushka> yo Kilos ! whassup?
<Kilos> you watch too many yank movies
<Walrider> pavlu watch some dabbe ;) 
<Walrider> dabbe cin carpmaci :3 
<Kilos> Walrider when you type a nick name type first three letters and hit tab
<Kilos> auto complete
<Walrider> not working on windows http://prntscr.com/bh7n4d
<pavlushka> Kilos: unfortunately these are my nick derivatives for twitter and some other, I dont know how g=he get that, :p
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> i thought all irc worked like that
<Walrider> ashabadi bhai 
<pavlushka> My windows ver of Hexchat works fine with tab.
<pavlushka> though I dont work with windows
<Kilos> it should yes
<ashabadi> lol this page is still available? https://web.facebook.com/bdlinux/photos/a.10150101017496163.314454.29050026162/10150101018256163/?type=3&comment_id=10154078513026163&ref=notif&notif_t=photo_reply&notif_id=1464981671371394
<Walrider> ase to dekha jay :D
<Walrider> party place location ?
<Walrider> kothay eta ?
<ashabadi> lol
<ashabadi> check the date
<ashabadi> its ancient history
<Walrider> 2010 :#
<ashabadi> back then we had meeting/party every first friday
<ashabadi> tareq: was asking about BLUA so checked it out
<Walrider> bhai apne launchpad ubuntubd er admin ? :O
<ashabadi> banai rakshe ami keu na
<Walrider> nice 
<Walrider> ami walrider join korsilam oikhane 
<Walrider> pgp key tey lagaya 
<ashabadi> I know
<Walrider> http://www.linux.org.bd/ ta down search korte korte launchpad paisilam 
<Walrider> am i allowed to change key ? as i changed OS 
<Walrider> pgp 
<ashabadi> what did I miss?
<ashabadi> https://web.facebook.com/itsfoss/photos/a.182637675210341.43761.115098615297581/715618661912237/?type=3&theater
<ashabadi> :P
<Walrider> wcback 
<Walrider> am i allowed to change key ? as i changed OS ?
<ashabadi> I can't see why you can't change pgp key
<Walrider> wc back ashabadi bhai 
<Kilos> i think one can have many keys
<Walrider> just asking 
<Walrider> ok 
<Walrider> jantam na bhai tai ask korsi 
<pavlushka> thanks Walrider !
<Kilos> i have 2  i think from changing pcs
<pavlushka> Walrider: Its good, keep asking, :p
<ashabadi> I also don't know brother... try and let me know
<ashabadi> :P
<Walrider> banlgalink modem use koren ashabadi bhai 
<pavlushka> Walrider: yes you can change key, but after that what I dont know.
<ashabadi> no banglalink 3g being hotspot
<Walrider> ho oitai to 
<ashabadi> modem is one thing and using hotspot from walton mobile is another ;) that's why said no
<Walrider> tatibazar 
<Walrider> gmm 
<Walrider> :D 
<Walrider> bujhsi mia :D 
<pavlushka> ashabadi: I like Walton.
<Walrider> i have a primo F6
<Walrider> with shitty battry 
<pavlushka> hmm
<ashabadi> I love walton
<ashabadi> :P
<ashabadi> I want to be brand ambassador of walton instead of Ubuntu
<Walrider> 6510 mha :|
<Walrider> 1650*
<ashabadi> I have given up on the hope to receive a free ubuntu phone
<Walrider> kan pathabe na apner kase ?
<pavlushka> ashabadi: I was thinking of writing love instead of like but something kept me back
<ashabadi> I guess if I pamper Kilos enough he will gift 1 to pavlushka and then I can snatch it from him
<pavlushka> lol
<Walrider> :D
<Kilos> hahahaha i cant even get one for me
<ashabadi> Walrider: ken pathabe?
<pavlushka> ^
<Walrider> na oije bollen asha bad disen e jonno bollam 
<Walrider> gota make some tea 
<ashabadi> welcome back AudaciousTUX
<pavlushka> Walrider: অনেক request কইবা আপনি আপনার মডেলের জন্য porting feature enable করাইতে পারেন, এর চেয়ে বেশি না
<AudaciousTUX> hi
<ashabadi> Walrider: you should get by nick name
<ashabadi> I always baad asha
<ashabadi> :P
<Walrider> i dnt know the command please 
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: heya Tanjim!
<ashabadi> pavlushka: I was actually thinking of buying original ubuntu phone
<AudaciousTUX> i was thinking buying odroid xu4
<pavlushka> ashabadi: I got that , I was telling Walrider 
<AudaciousTUX> or banana pro m3
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: keep thinking, :p
<AudaciousTUX> not gonna buy ubuntu phone ever :v
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: no one is begging you, :p
<Walrider> i think in future kali will release phone like watchdog with all tools for hacking lol xD :D
<pavlushka> there is a huge possibility
<Kilos> hi Rezwan 
<pavlushka> Hello Mr Rezwan !
<Walrider> ingame player can hack traffic light and do other staff with security cam and many more
<Walrider> ye 
<Rezwan> hello Kilos
<Rezwan> hello Mr. pavlushka !
<Walrider> wc  
 * pavlushka laughs
<Walrider> matha betha kortase 
<pavlushka> Walrider: কন তো মাথার নিচ থেকে টিপা শুরু করি?
<Walrider> are nah ki je bolen :>
<Walrider> QA
<Walrider> QA_
<Walrider> QA_ ,,,
<QA> Walrider: What?
<ashabadi> odd that can't find Ubuntu touch phone on amazon
<Kilos> QA wb
<QA> Thank you so much Kilos my good friend
<Walrider> QA_morse tumi ki asholei mara geso ? 
<Walrider> :D
<Kilos> QA just dropped her tail
<QA> Kilos: Sorry...
<Walrider> QA_ morse tumi ki asholei mara geso ? 
<QA> Walrider: Encodes as - ..- -- ..   -.- ..   .- ... .... --- .-.. . ..   -- .- .-. .-   --. . ... ---   ..--..   
<Walrider> dot dash 
<Walrider> like binary 
<Walrider> 101
<pavlushka> Walrider: you just morse code
<pavlushka> Walrider: you just told QA to convert that into morse code,:p
<Walrider> reminds of interstellar movie :D
<Walrider> ho bhai 
<pavlushka> Walrider: apni mosen.
<Walrider> jani command ta 
<tareq> Rezwan bhai, is it you?
<Walrider> hoe ami mosbone shomessha nai :|
<Walrider> :D
<Rezwan> tareq, ermm.... are you the teacher Tareq bhai?
<pavlushka> :D
<tareq> yes, I'm
<Rezwan> OK :)
<pavlushka> I think no one here is anyone else, :p
<ashabadi> lol
<Walrider> rhct lubotu2 jediking2 era kara 
<Walrider> jedaiknight*
<Rezwan> two of them are bots
<Rezwan> :P
<Walrider> oko :|
<pavlushka> Walrider: rhct is from Pakistan
<Walrider> oh 
<pavlushka> and Researcher- 
<Walrider> oh 
<Walrider> pavel bhai 
<pavlushka> Walrider: you will see them in #ubuntu-pk as well.
<Walrider> need suggession 
<pavlushka> ?
<Walrider> windows xp er equivalent akta distro er nam kon :|
<Walrider> :D
<pavlushka> :D
<Walrider> linux dist 
<Walrider> :D
<Kilos> i go sleep now guys. you all have a good time and keep visiting here
<Kilos> was nice to have so many here
<Walrider> good night 
<Walrider> have e sound sleep 
<ashabadi> Walrider: cinxp
<Kilos> ty all of you as well
<ashabadi> Kilos: good night
<pavlushka> I am almost an core linux/ubuntu user, didn't looked for windows alternative but once, that was Linuxmint I guess.
<pavlushka> Kilos: Night, sleep tight.
<Rezwan> Walrider, are you looking for a linux distro to run on a low spec computer?
<ashabadi> I think there was another zorin os
<Walrider> yes 
<Rezwan> Go for Lubuntu
<ashabadi> and few paid version
<Walrider> 1.6 Ghz dual core 
<Walrider> MSI CS430
<Walrider> lubuntu faltu lage bai trust me 
<Walrider> MSI CR430
<Rezwan> I've been using Lubuntu since 2011 on my 10" atom processor netbook
<pavlushka> Walrider: Ubuntu-MATE is light and Ubuntu-gnome, and may be Xubuntu but Xubuntu has some issues
<Walrider> gnome beshi resource use kore i have changed from gnome to mate yesterday 3 am 
<pavlushka> all this flavors I use with my celeron 540M 1.86 ghz, 2GB ram lappy
<Walrider> hm 
<Walrider> amon akkhan laptop amar amd64 dileo RAM lock hoia thake :|
<Walrider> 4gb ddr3 lagano ase but usable 1.6GB :(O
<Walrider> linx + win same issue 
<Walrider> i have updated bios 
<Walrider> but no improvement 
<pavlushka> Walrider: ask this issue in #ubuntu, you will get some help for sure.
<pavlushka> they solved some peculiar problem of mine, :p
<Walrider> #ubuntu:  Synalicious has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<Walrider> lol :|
<AudaciousTUX> hei rezwan vai
<pavlushka> Walrider: not like this, just mention your problem there once and wait, some who can help will knock you.
<pavlushka> Walrider: the problem, not "I need help please"
<pavlushka> Walrider: all in one line, dont repeat
<pavlushka> Walrider: be specific
<Rezwan> AudaciousTUX, hello! do I know you?
<Walrider> command akta paisi 
<pavlushka> ok, Walrider : like "I have Ubuntu-MATE 16.04 installed with 4GB RAM , msi cs430 board laptop, but the system cant use more than 1.6 GB of RAM "
<AudaciousTUX> yah... u know me :3
<Walrider> command dise akta 
<AudaciousTUX> rezwan: i'm tanjim
<Walrider> aktu pore ran korbo 
<Rezwan> AudaciousTUX, এইরকম উৎকট নিক নিলা কেন?
<AudaciousTUX> :v
<AudaciousTUX> tux boy aniruddha vai niya niche.... tai nickname paitechilam na :'( @rezwan
<pavlushka> lol
<tareq> good night guys
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: what kind of problem you are having in wordpress? just curious.
<pavlushka> Hey its ashabadi_ again, :)
<AudaciousTUX> looking for a plugin
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: name it.
<walrider> ho thik ase ebar bangla show kore 
<walrider> hay re win7 :|
<AudaciousTUX> dunno the name :3
<AudaciousTUX> . i need to find a plugin that can group a bunch of post.... for example: i have created 3 posts to summerize all information about installing linux.... then i want to group that 3 posts into one... in http://www.techtunes.com.bd/  search for "নতুন পর্বের চেইন টিউন".... they named the groups as "chain tune" 
<AudaciousTUX> copy pasted
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: have you posted it anywhere else?
<pavlushka> walrider: why win 7?
<AudaciousTUX> on #wordpress
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: and?
<pavlushka> what they said?
<walrider> ami dualboot user bro
<pavlushka> walrider: ami pentaboot, ^^
<walrider> :O
<AudaciousTUX> they said to use native category option -_- bullshit.... grr.... :3 
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: May Allah help you, I really mean it.
<AudaciousTUX> :'(
<walrider>  কাঁদেনক্যান
<walrider>   বাই
<AudaciousTUX> oitar jonne onek kisu atkai ache :3
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: come on, you might solve it by yourself
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: That's what happened in my most cases, :p
<pavlushka> walrider: bye
<AudaciousTUX> yah... have to make my own solution :3
<AudaciousTUX> bye
<walrider> bhua comand disi kaj hoy nai kono 
<walrider> bhai 
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: night night, :)
<walrider> oi command disi 
<AudaciousTUX> good night... have a sweet nightmare :v
<pavlushka> walrider: you didn't get it, it will report the details to termbin.com from where Eric^^ can look into it.
<walrider> oh assa :S 
<walrider> ato jotil bepar separ 
<walrider> :S
<pavlushka> walrider: go tell Eric^^ that "you did what they asked and now what"
<pavlushka> Hey AudaciousTUX , why dont you post the issue to some forum like ubuntuforum or askubuntu?
<AudaciousTUX> my reputation too low... can't post in askubuntu :3
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: obviously you can, you got it wrong.
<AudaciousTUX> nope
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: give me your link
<AudaciousTUX> http://askubuntu.com/users/113379/tanjim-hossain
<AudaciousTUX> wait... maybe  i can.... not sure... have to check tomorrow
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: of course you can, its the main way to grow reputation, if you cant then how you can grow your rep? think logically.
<pavlushka> I mean if you cant post then how can you grow your rep?
<AudaciousTUX> yah.... that's why i'm confused... but my question is not related to askubuntu.... have to ask this in stackoverflow
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: yes you can ask in askubuntu, its the general forum, stackoverflaw is for programming.
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: http://awesomescreenshot.com/0f25ydana3, you see the "Ask Question" on the upper right corner of the page?
<Rezwan> guys, where to ask for medical problems?
<AudaciousTUX> my problem is all about web dev and wordpress
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: thats no problem, will not disqualify you asking the issue there.
<pavlushka> Rezwan: ask QA
<Rezwan> Who is QA ?
<pavlushka> QA help
<QA> pavlushka: I can help you with: looking things up, remembering things, delivering messages, decisions, games, monitoring things, browsing the internet, conversions, silly fun stuff, calculations, system administration, software development and south african stuff.
<QA> Ask me "help me with ..." for more details.
<pavlushka> QA help me with browsing the internet
<QA> pavlushka: I use the following features for browsing the internet: bash, bible, fml, google, imdb, lastfm, lotto, microblog, mlia, oeis, rfc, tfln, tinyurl, translate, tvshow, weather and youtube
<QA> Ask me "how do I use ..." for more details.
<pavlushka> QA how do I use google
<QA> pavlushka: Retrieves results from Google and Google Calculator. You can use it like this:
<QA>   google[.<tld>] [for] <term>
<QA>   googlefight [for] <term> and <term>
<QA>   gcalc <expression>
<QA>   gdefine <term>
<Rezwan> LOL who brought this bot here?
<pavlushka> Rezwan: Its Kilos' bot
<Rezwan> ahh
<pavlushka> QA google medical problems
<QA> pavlushka: That didn't go down very well. Burp.
<pavlushka> google medical problem
<pavlushka> QA google
<QA> pavlushka: *blink*
<pavlushka> QA Google medical problems
<QA> pavlushka: That didn't seem to agree with me
<pavlushka> looks like QA's googling part is broken, no problem, will be fixed.
<Rezwan> Who fixes her?
<pavlushka> Kilos can tell you better
<pavlushka> night guys
#ubuntu-bd 2016-06-17
<ashabadi_> z4ki: hello
<z4ki> hey.. 
<z4ki> ashabadi_, 
<ashabadi_> interest & location?
<z4ki> Chittagong.
<z4ki> what about you?
<ashabadi_> DHK
<ashabadi_> interest dead blog dead community and street photography
<z4ki> hmm
<z4ki> my interest is in linux.
<ashabadi_> good
<z4ki> name please! :)
<ashabadi_> what's the use of name??? will know each others name when we get more acquinted
<ashabadi_> just kidding
<z4ki> oky. :)
<ashabadi_> Shahriar Tariq
<ashabadi_> my full name is too long
<z4ki> my full name is also too long, you can't imagine 
<ashabadi_> would like to know :)
<z4ki> Zaki Chowdhury.
<z4ki> আপাতত এটা জেনে রাখুন। :D
<ashabadi_> hmm
<z4ki> so you are using KDE now?
<z4ki> Kubuntu 16.4? ha?
<ashabadi_> hmm
<ashabadi_> have been kubuntu user for too long
<z4ki> how's it?
<ashabadi_> dont use 16.04 instead use 14.04 or 10.04 even
<ashabadi_> I have been pissed off with Kubuntu 16.04 more than anything....
<z4ki> bug problem?
<z4ki> i'm using 16.4 now, unity
<ashabadi_> *buntu is turning shit... they don't polish out features yet turn focus to new projects/developments
<z4ki> may be.!
<z4ki> did you use gnome? 
<ashabadi_> yes
<ashabadi_> my second flavor was gnome...
<z4ki> i'm planning on to install ubuntu gnome
<ashabadi_> but I still prefer kubuntu
<z4ki> why?
<ashabadi_> its feature rich
<ashabadi_> and hell lot of tweakable
<ashabadi_> you can configure it to your liking
<z4ki> oky. waht about gnome?
<z4ki> waht*
<z4ki> what* 
<ashabadi_> gnome is okay... no fuzz system
<z4ki> hmm. 
<z4ki> :)
<walrider>  শুভ সকাল
<ashabadi> just in time to catch the morning :)
<ashabadi> শুভ সকাল আপনাকেও
<walrider>  ধন্যবাদ  ভাই
<ashabadi> শরীর কেমন এখন?
<walrider>  এইতোআছি
<walrider> শুষ্ক
<walrider> সর্দি আছে
<walrider>  মাথা বেথা  কমে  গেছে 
<z4ki> শুভ সকাল। walrider 
<walrider>  আপনাকেও  ভাই
<walrider>  রোজায়  ধরসে  :D
<z4ki> এতো সকাল সকাল।  :D
<tareq1> hello kilos
<Kilos> hi tareq1 and others
<tareq1> kilos:what time is there?
<Kilos> 12.25
<tareq1> 4:25 here
<tareq1> 4 hr advanced
<Kilos> whew 4 hours ahead
<tareq1> I have updated my launchpad last night, I was member of ubuntu-bd since 2010!
<Kilos> i struggle at times australia is 8 hours ahead and usa 8 behind
<tareq1> ohho
<Kilos> tareq1 you guys must invite more from your fb to here and get the loco running like a traditional loco again
<tareq1> yea, we should
<tareq1> I've decided to give time like old days in irc
<tareq1> need more people
<Kilos> i spoke to russel john about it and he was going to get your loco reverified again and then he went awol
<Kilos> if he isnt there anymore he needs to hand over admins to someone that is actively involved
<tareq1> ashabadi is here
<Kilos> is he admin?
<tareq1> i think so
<tareq1> another person named adnan quium is busy with his phd
<Kilos> that will be good then we help him sort things
<Kilos> bring the bangladesh peeps back into the ubuntu scene and not all stuck in facebook where they cant apply for membership
<tareq1> i have lots of love for linux world, but have to visit windows for few things
<Kilos> everyone has to, the world is too full of microsoft still
<tareq1> yes, what is the way to get ourselves out from their box
<Kilos> we have many sysadmins in za and they all complain about all the windows stuff everywhere
<tareq1> we need to think out of the box
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> my whole box is ubuntu
<tareq1> great
<Kilos> only time i touch windows is when repairing some kids crashed windows laptop
<tareq1> companies are selling windows based laptop
<Kilos> yes
<tareq1> most of them
<tareq1> i've found some opensuse and ubuntu installed laptop here
<Kilos> thats the problem and schools and varsities still use windows
<tareq1> one thing kilos, South Africa cricket team is my second favorite; after Bangladesh
<Kilos> cool
<tareq1> yea
<Kilos> our team is playing bad these last few years
<tareq1> I badly wanted to see a trophy in SA
<tareq1> specially World Cup
<tareq1> bad luck all the time
<Kilos> it will come again when they settle down and concentrate
<Kilos> and new bloods grow up
<tareq1> yea, one day they will rule; we need gentlemen here; not money maniac
<Kilos> yes everything is all about money now adays
<tareq1> everything
<Kilos> its very sad actually
<tareq1> people are getting windows, ant-viruses but they don't even interested on free linux distros 
<Kilos> no one wants to do anything until they know how much they can make out of it
<tareq1> (y)
<tareq1> i think media plays a vital role here
<Kilos> yes of course
<Kilos> and all the junk on television
<Kilos> all brinwahing
<Kilos> brainwashing
<tareq1> i'm fed up with pendrive viruses; all are 
<tareq1> but no none talking about linux, even CSE people
<Kilos> crazy hey
<Kilos> brainwashed
<tareq1> yep, whole world is like money making machine
<Kilos> people are very slow to accept linux, but when they do they say why didnt i do this years ago
<tareq1> we should provide ubuntu to kids, in schools
<Kilos> thats where the problem starts, you need to convert the schools admin first otherwise they force the kids to use windows
<tareq1> so that they can found linux in interesting manner
<tareq1> you know i've tried many times to convince head of computer dept. of my university
<tareq1> i wanted to give seminar on linux
<Kilos> even some of the za members children who grew up with dad using linux have to use windows at school
<tareq1> he is not interested at all
<tareq1> thats the facr
<tareq1> fact
<Kilos> yes thats right
<tareq1> another thing is bothering, which is piract
<tareq1> piracy
<Kilos> its all those in charge that are brainwashed into windows and are scared to learn something new
<tareq1> they are missing the joy
<tareq1> but thanks to android
<Kilos> yes but because they are in charge they like to act like they know better
<tareq1> without knowing we are using linux
<Kilos> yes tablets and smart phones are converting them
<tareq1> you know now a days kids are very smart
<tareq1> they want to know more
<Kilos> but android is googles and i think google is part of the evil system
<tareq1> hmm, kind of true
<Kilos> yes from young they handl tablets like pros
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<tareq1> i got my first pc after completing school exam
<tareq1> mobile also
<tareq1> but i know linux from the begining
<Kilos> good
<pavlushka> ahoy Kilos !
<pavlushka> tareq1: lucky you!
<pavlushka> I had to manage 1/4 th of the money for my 1st PC.
<tareq1> i had interest on linux from very beginning
<tareq1> ohh
<tareq1> windows pc :P
<Kilos> lol
<tareq1> Windows 98
<pavlushka> tareq1: tried win95?
<tareq1> I bought Red Hat from Banani market once
<tareq1> never
<pavlushka> I did ^
<tareq1> 98, me, xp, vista, 7, 8, 8.1 and 10
<tareq1> how was the taste ?
<Kilos> i played games on 95 and battled then went 98 then xp then ubuntu
<pavlushka> 95, 98, me, 2000, xp, vista, 7, 8, 8.1 , 10, :p
<Kilos> i must go eat guys
<tareq1> 98 was the beast
<Kilos> be good
<tareq1> sure
<pavlushka> Kilos: sure
<tareq1> get some food kilos
<pavlushka> Kilos: please, :p
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> :D very hungry
<pavlushka> tareq1: for some reason I liked Me a lot, after all, it is me.
<tareq1> what is today menu kilos ?
 * pavlushka already drooling
<tareq1> 10 is good again
<tareq1> but my feeling only for buntus
<pavlushka> tareq1: yes, now I am only linux
<imtareqmhd> back with a new name
<pavlushka> I only use win7 when some official work made me.
<pavlushka> noticed
<imtareqmhd> hmm
<imtareqmhd> what do you think, libre is good enough to compete with msoffice ?
<imtareqmhd> wait wait, who are you pavlushka ?
<tareq2> It needs more time, :p
<imtareqmhd> i know a tareq, he is tareq hasan
<imtareqmhd> another guy shahriar tariq
<pavlushka> imtareqmhd: I am just playing, lol
<imtareqmhd> and me 
<imtareqmhd> :P
<pavlushka> I am S. M. Pavel Sayekat
<imtareqmhd> cool
<DJ3> Now I know Researcher- 
<pavlushka> brb
<imtareqmhd> ok
<imtareqmhd> hello TUX
<AudaciousTUX> heelu :D
<pavlushka> Hello AudaciousTUX !
<AudaciousTUX> hei
<AudaciousTUX> my wordpress problem solved
<imtareqmhd> wow
<ashabadi> imtareqmhd: suddenly nick change?
<pavlushka> ahoy ashabadi !
<ashabadi> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: congrats! how you do it?
<AudaciousTUX> have to make own plugin :3
<ashabadi> congratulation due for?
<pavlushka> ashabadi: counting the last moments of my......
<ashabadi> hmm iftari... so near
<pavlushka> ashabadi: AudaciousTUX solved his problem on his own, for that.
<ashabadi> don't know what was his problem.. I was not online sorry
<pavlushka> ashabadi: AudaciousTUX was looking for a wordpress plugin to organize his site comments.
<ashabadi> what was you looking for AudaciousTUX? may gain some knowledge to use on my blog as well
<AudaciousTUX> not comments... posts
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: potato-potato
<ashabadi> ohh that does not require any plugin.. you can do it when posting the blog
<ashabadi> you can switch off commenting
<AudaciousTUX> https://www.sitepoint.com/creating-a-post-series-plugin-for-wordpress/
<AudaciousTUX> i was looking for this
<ashabadi> ok will check out in your blog in action :)
<AudaciousTUX> that may take 6-7 month or even more than year :p
<ashabadi> lol
<pavlushka> So, I am done with iftari, now what?
<ashabadi> now bear to see these aweful shot : https://www.flickr.com/photos/ashabadi_shahriar/
<imtareqmhd> hello guys
<imtareqmhd> anyone there ?
<pavlushka> yes
<pavlushka> imtareqmhd: How can I help you
<imtareqmhd> nothing
<imtareqmhd> just chat
<pavlushka> oops, I need to run for groceries, be back withing 30 mins, 
<Kilos> imtareqmhd why you made such a hard nick now
<imtareqmhd> hi kilos
<imtareqmhd> because there were other tareq :(
<Kilos> were you unhappy with tareq
<Kilos> ohy
<imtareqmhd> nope
<imtareqmhd> i wanted to be tareq, not tareq1
<Kilos> np ill get used to it
<imtareqmhd> thats why
<Kilos> hehe
<imtareqmhd> you can call me tareq sir
<Kilos> hello tareq sir
<Kilos> hee hee
<imtareqmhd> not me as sir, i am calling you sir
<imtareqmhd> tareq is fine
<Kilos> im not a sir, they have lots of money
<imtareqmhd> ha ha
<imtareqmhd> seriously looking for some alternative softwares
<imtareqmhd> :/
<Kilos> yeah trying to find a nick no one else has sucks
<Kilos> and when you find one, if you stay offlinr a couple of months someone steals it
<Kilos> but this one is ok too man, dont stress
<imtareqmhd> yea, we need to make some plans
<Kilos> just register it
<imtareqmhd> where?
<Kilos> here
<Kilos> type it /msg nickserv register imtareqmhd email address
<Kilos> i think thats it
<Kilos> pavel will know
<Kilos> wb
<imtareqmhd> just registered
<imtareqmhd> thanks Kilos
<imtareqmhd> someone using tareq :/
<Kilos> aw
<Kilos> is it registered?
<imtareqmhd> yea
<imtareqmhd> ok, now i need a road-map
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> to where
<imtareqmhd> how i can be a good ubuntu ambassador 
<imtareqmhd> i would like to motivate people to come here
<imtareqmhd> few already been
<Kilos> tell them we are trying to revive the channel and the loco
<imtareqmhd> what would be functions of loco ?
<imtareqmhd> release party only ???
<imtareqmhd> or hangout
<Kilos> the loco is the community all together helping each other and having fun while doing it
<Kilos> its like a cricket team, you make friends and work together better as friends
<imtareqmhd> our loco team is sleeping
<imtareqmhd> no one there to kick it
<Kilos> then you can get local guys together and have ubuntu hours at any place with internet connections and you go demo ubntu to strangers there
<Kilos> coffe shops , steak houses and so on
<imtareqmhd> this is good idea
<imtareqmhd> right now i am facing printing problem
<Kilos> even schools and oter gatherings
<imtareqmhd> my printer is lbp 3300
<imtareqmhd> not working on ubuntu
<imtareqmhd> or any linux
<Kilos> oh my
<imtareqmhd> can you help me to solve the problem ?
<Kilos> i dont even use a printer
<imtareqmhd> ohh
<imtareqmhd> hp has great support for ubuntu
<imtareqmhd> cannon sux
<Kilos> there must be someone that will know
<Kilos> try asking on #ubuntu
<imtareqmhd> yea, need to look around the net
<Kilos> there are many people  there
<Kilos> that is the official help channel
<Kilos> thats why it is good to have many in your channel as well
<Kilos> hi ashabadi 
<Kilos> what you know about printers on linux
<ashabadi> I know they are plug and play
<ashabadi> :P
<Kilos> imtareqmhd is having probs
<ashabadi> at least that I have been told. I have never used one on linux sorry...
<imtareqmhd> not all
<ashabadi> what's the model you are using & what is your problem?
<ashabadi> sorry that you would have to repeat yourself
<Kilos> <imtareqmhd> my printer is lbp 3300
<imtareqmhd> brb
<Kilos> i remember someone using sudo modprobe bla  bla to get one working years ago
<Kilos> dinner time for me
<ashabadi> you have dinner so early
<ashabadi> its 7pm I guess
<pavlushka> thank goodness I had mine, :p
<pavlushka> imtareqmhd: you there? you were saying about canon printer issue?
<imtareqmhd> yea
<pavlushka> wb ashabadi !
<imtareqmhd> mine is lbp3300
<imtareqmhd> pavlushka:can you help me?
<pavlushka> imtareqmhd: is it this https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&hs=5NK&channel=fs&tbm=isch&q=Canon+lbp+3300&spell=1&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi72L3oyK_NAhWBvI8KHe6LAgYQBQgbKAA?
<imtareqmhd> yep, this one :)
<pavlushka> imtareqmhd: all scanner drivers in linux are supported through SANE (scanner Access Now Easy) project.
<imtareqmhd> yea, what about printers
<pavlushka> there is a channel #sane, you can ask there
<pavlushka> imtareqmhd: oops, sorry
<pavlushka> imtareqmhd: on it, give me some more moment
<pavlushka> imtareqmhd: your system specs please.
<imtareqmhd> core 2 duo, 4 GB ram, running Ubuntu 64 bit
<Kilos> yyip we eat at 7pm ashabadi 
<pavlushka> imtareqmhd: Here, http://www.canon-europe.com/support/consumer_products/products/printers/laser/i-sensys_lbp3300.aspx?type=drivers&language=EN&os=Linux%20(64-bit)
<pavlushka> Hey ashabadi, what was the menu? ^^
<imtareqmhd> let me check
<ashabadi> I've not have my dinner... 
<ashabadi> but I'm guessing Kios had stew rice today again...
<pavlushka> ashabadi: poor you are, :p
<Kilos> no soup tonight
<pavlushka> lol
<Kilos> thick mixed veggie and beef soup
<Kilos> with chilli/garlic mix of course
<pavlushka> imtareqmhd: select the 2.70 version CAPT driver there.
<imtareqmhd> pavlushka: I'm downloading that
 * pavlushka drooling
<pavlushka> nice playing
<Kilos> lol
<ashabadi> sorry I was registering my nicks
<ashabadi> I guess freenode deletes registration after a while if not used
<ashabadi> all these ids were registered to me
<pavlushka> ashabadi: what? come on.
<ashabadi> nothing. I meant if my changing names was annoying
<pavlushka> ashabadi: yes after 15 weeks of inactivity
<pavlushka> ashabadi: but its good that you got that
<ashabadi> hmm :)
<pavlushka> ashabadi: I think you can register one nick against one email but dont know about groups
<ashabadi> yes you can register multiple nick
<Kilos> i registered one and grouped the others under it
<ashabadi> you have to register & login to one of them then switch nicks and /msg nickserv group
<ashabadi> it will group other nicks
<Kilos> yip
<pavlushka> hmm
<pavlushka> ashabadi: sorry back.
<Kilos> night all of you. sleep well
<pavlushka> Hello AudaciousTUX !
<pavlushka> good night guys!
#ubuntu-bd 2016-06-18
<ashabadi_> AudaciousTUX: tanjim hellow
<ashabadi_> using two id at the same time?
<Walrider> shuvo shokal 
<Walrider> keu asen ??
<ashabadi_> good morning
<ashabadi_> just got my namecheap hosting
<ashabadi_> playing with it
<Walrider> good morning sir kamon achen ? 
<Walrider> oh nice 
<ashabadi_> had not been using for last 6 years I guess
<ashabadi_> almost forgot everything
<Walrider> ki server etaa ?
<ashabadi_> shared server?
<ashabadi_> not sure about your question :P
<Walrider> boltesi apner ki server up korlen naki hosting ?
<ashabadi_> hosting
<Walrider> oh nice 
<ashabadi_> where will I get server?
<Walrider> 1st bujhi nai to tai ask korsilam 
<ashabadi_> don't have uninterrupted internet & power source
<ashabadi_> :)
<Walrider> amar real ip na broadband  line real ip hole ami choto khalto server host kortam linux dia 
<Walrider> windows dia server host korte gele laptop buira beta der moto kashe 
<Walrider> :{
<ashabadi_> :p
<ashabadi_> why you want to host server?
<Walrider> multiplayer game er jonno 
<Walrider> game communication 
<Walrider> er jonno 
<Walrider> group voice chat 
<Walrider> isp wala der bollam je amare akta port open kore den 5-6 mash hoise 
<Walrider> pare na naki dibe na ke jane 
<ashabadi_> hmm
<ashabadi_> I myself am now lost currently...
<ashabadi_> :P
<ashabadi_> have to start from scratch
<Walrider> oko
<Walrider> server host dilam akta yahoo 
<Walrider> <3
<ashabadi> what is that?
<ashabadi> yahoo has server host? or you were happy and said yahoo?
<ashabadi> :P
<Walrider> nah bhai 
<Walrider> teamspeak server host disi 
<Walrider> amar to port forward hoy na tai host arek khan theke nia boshay disi 
<Walrider> 30 user slot er 
<Walrider> :)
<ashabadi> ok good
<ashabadi> please try to write in Bengali properly instead of Banglish
<Walrider> ওকে ভাই 
<ashabadi> thanks
<ashabadi> আপনি ইংলিশও বলতে পারেন, প্র্যাক্টিস হবে ভালো
<Walrider> ওকে ভাই 
<Walrider> একটা পিডিএফ থেকে বাংলা কপি পেস্ট মারসি ক্লিক লেখা টা আশছে এভাবেঃ কক্লি কল্কি ডাবল কক্লি:D হাহাহ 
<ashabadi> :p
<Walrider> আমি আর আমার টিম মেট হাসতে হাসতে শেষ xD
<ashabadi> ক্লিক লেখাটা এখানে কিলক দেখাচ্ছে :P
<Walrider> ক্লিক < ঠিক আছে না ?
<ashabadi> না এখনও কিলক দেখাচ্ছে, এটা কনভার্শেশনের সমস্যা :)
<ashabadi> যুক্তাক্ষর ভেঙ্গে যায়
<Walrider> im using siyam rupali font 
<Walrider> using windows maybe thats why 
<Walrider> sorry for difficulties 
<ashabadi> কোন সমস্যা নেই
<ashabadi> আমি ভেবেছিলাম ফন্ট আমি ঠিক করেছি, এখন দেখি ঠিক করিনি। বদলাতে ঠিক হয়ে গেছে
<Walrider> নিচে 
<Walrider>  i mean nice 
<Walrider> :D 
<Walrider> কি লিখি আর কি আশে হেহে 
<pavlushka> Hello ashabadi , afternoon!
<pavlushka> and thanks for accepting FB request, though I will be a silent watcher, :p
<ashabadi> I'm also silent poster :P
<ashabadi> so nothing to watch/observe really
<pavlushka> well, we will see..
<pavlushka> I see Walrider was here.
<pavlushka> what he is upto?
<ashabadi> he is setting up game server :)
<ashabadi> for multiplayer game with live chat option
<pavlushka> wow, impressive!
<ashabadi> I'm searching for solution to configure my mobile data with opendns
<ashabadi> my blog is not caching in present dns :(
<pavlushka> ashabadi: you know what? I am almost ignorant about dns, :|
<pavlushka> domain name service
<ashabadi> hmm
<ashabadi> I had used them 5/6 years back
<ashabadi> forgot almost everything
<pavlushka> ashabadi: thank goodness that remembered that you knew dns, :p
<pavlushka> yoy remembered
<pavlushka> *you
<ashabadi> I do not remember anything to be frank
<ashabadi> have spent almost half a day searching for a way
<pavlushka> my perk is, when ever I come across a problem, I am pretty good at solving that, a pragmatic approach, ;p
<pavlushka> ashabadi: opendns, parent concern: Cisco systems, Cisco Naming idea came from San FranCISCO, ! :p, looking into it.
<pavlushka> ashabadi: what service do you use from OpenDNS? or trying to use?
<ashabadi> my blog is not caching right now
<ashabadi> I need it to available
<ashabadi> opendns already has my domain cached
<pavlushka> ashabadi: so you have a blog site which is not showing in search result or not loading the site?
<ashabadi> not loading the site
<ashabadi> proxy can show the site... but can't access directly
<pavlushka> ashabadi: I may be wrong, may be your site is cached but actually it is not available or down. it happens.
<pavlushka> ashabadi: give me the site address please
<ashabadi> ashabadi.com
<ashabadi> ashabadi.com/chobighor
<ashabadi> brb
<pavlushka> Does it looks like this "Welcome to your Piwigo photo gallery!" with a login prompt?
<ashabadi> need to restart pc
<ashabadi> hmm 
<ashabadi> it should look like it
<pavlushka> I'll be here
<ashabadi> so its caching for you
<pavlushka> it is.
<ashabadi> but not for me :'(
<ashabadi> that's what trying to fix
<pavlushka> ok, be back, we will see.
<ashabadi> কি দিনকাল আসলো
<pavlushka> কেন?
<ashabadi> এখন দিনে দুইবার করে পিসি রিস্টার্ট দিতে হয়
<ashabadi> আগে মাসের পর মাস পিসি অন থাকতো
<ashabadi> আমরা পরীক্ষা করতাম আপটাইম কার কতো বেশি :S
 * pavlushka laughs
 * ashabadi crying
<pavlushka> lol
 * ashabadi is cursing linux
<pavlushka> please dont.
 * ashabadi thinks linux is foul
<ashabadi> hey pavlushka
<pavlushka> ashabadi: hey, wb
<pavlushka> number 1, your site is not optimized for search engines
<pavlushka> I can only load your site by typing the address.
<ashabadi> I have not installed it yet
<pavlushka> what?
<ashabadi> I mean the hosting is bought just today
<pavlushka> oh, copy that
<ashabadi> installed piwigo just few hour ago
<ashabadi> if you go to ashabadi.com then you will see you are asked to install wordpress
<ashabadi> I can't install the blog because its not loading
<pavlushka> and there is nothing much wrong with the site, the problem is in you local side.
<ashabadi> yes
<ashabadi> its annoying
<pavlushka> So, there comes a series of questions to check.
<ashabadi> ok
<ashabadi> ok
<pavlushka_> So, there comes a series of questions to check.
<pavlushka_> ashabadi: you are connected to internet through?
<ashabadi> wifi hotspot
<ashabadi> banglalink 3g
<pavlushka_> using GP 3G?
<pavlushka> ashabadi: you system is Kubuntu 64 bit, right?
<ashabadi> yes
<pavlushka> ashabadi: can you ping it 198.54.115.222?
<ashabadi> yes
<pavlushka> ashabadi: what browser you use?
<ashabadi> chromium/firefox
<pavlushka> ashabadi: in this case, which one?
<ashabadi> tried both
<ashabadi> currently using chromium
<pavlushka> ashabadi: your site has a little issue, give me a moment.
<ashabadi> I may flush everything in my site if required
<ashabadi> its not an issue
<ashabadi> since I'm starting from scratch
<pavlushka> and give me your local ip to check
<ashabadi> 192.168.43.255
<pavlushka> ashabadi: ok, cg this 10.104.200.2?
<pavlushka> ping that
<ashabadi> slow...
<pavlushka> good, its pinging.
<ashabadi> no response received yet
<ashabadi> no
<ashabadi> its not
<pavlushka> anyways, check this, your site giving me warnings resource://jid0-gxjllfbcoax0lcltedfrekqdqpi-at-jetpack/as-ff/data/edit.html
<ashabadi> that would not be an issue
<ashabadi> I will flush everything and reinstall if necessary
<ashabadi> but the issue is my dns in not resolving
<pavlushka> ok, 
<pavlushka> ashabadi: ping this 119.30.38.81, dont get annoyed meanwhile.
<ashabadi> not pinging
<ashabadi> you are finding these ips for?
<pavlushka> Its my ip, before that it was local ip, not pingable.
<ashabadi> no it is not pinging :)
<ashabadi> 10.104.200.2 had 501 packets transmitted with 100% loss
<pavlushka> ashabadi: goto this site http://www.ipfingerprints.com/ and report back the ip.
<pavlushka> your ip
<ashabadi> sure
<ashabadi> 116.58.200.101
<pavlushka> ashabadi: give me a moment.
<ashabadi> hmm its a local pc issue
<ashabadi> cause I can browse from my mobile
<ashabadi> now again dns address not resolved
<ashabadi> :S
<ashabadi> in mobile at first it loaded... now receiving dns address could not be found
<pavlushka> ashabadi: can you load the site in your mobile?
<pavlushka> because I can.
<ashabadi> yes it loaded at first
<ashabadi> then it got dns error again
<pavlushka> ashabadi: its loading for me every time.
<pavlushka> it is a Banglalink issue
<ashabadi> loading on mobile again :P
<pavlushka> ashabadi: you know what, you can ask QA to ping an ip!
<pavlushka> like "QA ping ip"
<ashabadi> QA: ping 119.30.38.81
<QA> ashabadi: 5 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 3999ms
<pavlushka> :(
<ashabadi> QA: ping 198.54.115.222
<QA> ashabadi: 5 packets transmitted, 5 received, 0% packet loss, time 4007ms rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 144.654/144.692/144.788/0.245 ms
<pavlushka> ashabadi: dont worry, your site ip is pinging, :p
<ashabadi> :)
<pavlushka> ashabadi: so network is ok, have to look into your PC.
<ashabadi> I think I will wait upto 48 hours
<ashabadi> then contact hosting support
<pavlushka> why?
<ashabadi> well dns syncing takes upto 48 hours worldwide
<ashabadi> but I checked with opendns it is already cached
<ashabadi> as you mentioned you can access too
<ashabadi> but if I contact hosting support now they will tell me to wait 48 hours
<pavlushka> ashabadi: so waiting 48 hours is not the point.
<ashabadi> hmm
<pavlushka> ashabadi: your PC has some issue, dont you get it?
<ashabadi> facing issue in mobile too
<ashabadi> its resetting whenever I enter id/password
<pavlushka> ashabadi: may be your PC is treating that warning as an error.
<pavlushka> ashabadi: ok, got it.
<pavlushka> ashabadi: I am telling you an experience, I coded a simple html and loaded with chrome, error but loaded with firefox, it showed the page with warning that the page has error
<pavlushka> *s
<ashabadi> ok
<ashabadi> let me flush it
<ashabadi> go to ashabadi.com
<ashabadi> now you can see the php page by default
<ashabadi> I can load it in mobile every time I refresh
<ashabadi> but not on pc
<pavlushka> lol
<ashabadi> previously we could edit ipreconfig file
<ashabadi> now in 16.04 you can't 
<pavlushka> ashabadi: still you can
<ashabadi> ok guide me through
<pavlushka> ashabadi: first tell me where is it? :p
<ashabadi> lol
<pavlushka> ashabadi: there is a file at /etc/iftab though
<ashabadi> you could have changed your dns with editing /etc/resolv.conf 
<ashabadi> now it is refreshed every time
<pavlushka> ashabadi: true
<pavlushka> hello tareq1 , afternoon and Salam!
<pavlushka> tareq1: your Printer working?
<tareq1> nope
<tareq1> it could not print
<pavlushka> tareq1: I suggehe issue in some forums like ubuntuforum or askubuntu.
<pavlushka> tareq1: I suggest to post the issue in some forums like ubuntuforum or askubuntu.
<tareq1> its working, followed the procedure given in the link http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/canon_capt#материалы_для_загрузки
<tareq1> Iftar time :)
<tareq1> brb
<pavlushka> tareq1: yeah...
<pavlushka> QA tell ashabadi that he might having DNS resolution issues in his local machine.
<QA> pavlushka: Okay, I'll tell ashabadi on freenode
<ashabadi> hello pavlushka
<ashabadi> it seems kilos is offline today
<ashabadi> have not seen him... taking his weekends off I suppose?
<pavlushka> yeah, he has 100% packet loss today, ;p
<pavlushka> ashabadi: So, your problem solved?
<ashabadi> no...
<ashabadi> as I said hosting company asked me to wait 24 hourrs
<ashabadi> atleast
<pavlushka> ashabadi: you said that you can ping 198.54.115.222 but can you ping like this "ping ashabadi.com"?
<ashabadi> no
<pavlushka> ashabadi: can you ping exactly like "ping google.com"?
<ashabadi> yes I can
<ashabadi> 198.54.115.222 does not head towards my blog per se
<ashabadi> its the hosting page
<ashabadi> btw do you want to start working on Ubuntu loco page?
<ashabadi> since I have hosting I think I can provide space
<pavlushka> ashabadi: I dont mind
<ashabadi> domain price we can accomodate by donation as well if required
<ashabadi> the issue is with the contents
<pavlushka> we can recruit tanjim as well.
<ashabadi> yes
<ashabadi> I will actually chalk out the layout/requirement by next week
<ashabadi> then we will discuss in details
<pavlushka> sure
<pavlushka> ashabadi: but your problem still exists, you cant do "ping ashabadi.com" but I do, that's an issue
<ashabadi> hmm lets wait for 24 hours
<ashabadi> then I will check with hosting team whether banglalinkgsm has been black listed by them or not
<pavlushka> ashabadi: its a bit weird, the problem.
<ashabadi> even if I ask them now they won't be able to provide much feedback other than stating to wait out that 24 hours
<ashabadi> :)
<ashabadi> I think RJ could have shed some light
<ashabadi> but alas he is not available
<pavlushka> Yes, I know, Its called customer service, :p
<ashabadi> though you should check out the profile pic of the support technicians :P
<pavlushka> they learned to answer with some fixed line, ;p
<ashabadi> I did not know namecheap has so many model working for them as nerd :P
<ashabadi> actually they had tried many things.. from their end the name server is correct
<ashabadi> they are not going to configure my pc that's understandable
<pavlushka> that's why I said weird, you pc can resolve google.com but not ashabadi.com!
<ashabadi> its ISP related really
<ashabadi> last time I also had similar issue
<ashabadi> then I changed my pc dns to opendns
<pavlushka> yep, it points there.
<ashabadi> back then I was using broadband so changing dns was easy
<ashabadi> and we could have configured resolv.conf
<ashabadi> now we can't
<ashabadi> so what did I miss?
<pavlushka> ashabadi: run mtr 77.67.70.234 and tell me if possible.
<pavlushka> ashabadi: you missed the quit and join notifications, ;p
<ashabadi> what is mtr?
<pavlushka> you will see, just run it in terminal, :p
<ashabadi> yes its running
<pavlushka> see^^
<ashabadi> though not sure what is happenning there :P
<ashabadi> real time network monitoring
<ashabadi> but why so many ips?
<pavlushka> Its a combination of ping+trace. and its way much better.
<pavlushka> that ip is between bd and destination host of ashabadi.com, just to make sure.
<pavlushka> ashabadi: you can check "mtr -b google.com"
<ashabadi> what is 10.70.9.122? it has 40+% of packet loss
<ashabadi> :(
<pavlushka> that ip is supposed to be on BL's local side.
<pavlushka> and 40% loss is a red alert for connection.
<ashabadi> humm yes
<pavlushka> ashabadi: why dont you try some other telco for connection to check?
<ashabadi> dont have the money to buy package
<ashabadi> and blink is seriously better than GP or robi
<ashabadi> teletalk is not available in my locality
<pavlushka> I worked for a top ISP, I know some facts too which does not go with that, :p
<pavlushka> and been tried BL as a user, :p
<pavlushka> ashabadi_: why you got a tail?
<ashabadi_> ?
<ashabadi_> what tail?
<ashabadi_> sorry did not undertand
<ashabadi_> ohh
<ashabadi_> because of ping time out
<ashabadi_> :P
<ashabadi_> brb
<ashabadi_> pc restart
<ashabadi_> kde 5 crashed..
<ashabadi_> now apport crashed
<Ekushey> Oye ashabadi!
<ashabadi> ahoy Ekushey
<ashabadi> বাইচে আছেননি?
<Ekushey> :)
<Ekushey> Yes sir
<ashabadi> রাসেল ভাইয়ের আগমন শুভেচ্ছা স্বাগতম
<ashabadi> ফুলেল অভিনন্দন 
<ashabadi> আহারে কতোদিন আসেন না গল্পগুজব করেন না
<Ekushey> হাহা ধন্যাবাদ
<Ekushey> কাজ কর্ম করি
<ashabadi> ভালো কাজকর্ম করে দেশের অর্থনীতিকে চাঙ্গা রাখাই একজন দায়িত্ববান নাগরিকের দায়িত্ব
<Ekushey> https://twitter.com/Ekushey/status/743831478115524608
<ashabadi> এই বুন্টু ফুন্টু ফ্রি সফটওয়্যার নিয়ে লাফালাফি করে কি হবে?
<Ekushey> হাহাহা
<ashabadi> কিংডম বাদ দিয়ে একেবারে এম্পায়ারে চলে গেলেন?
<ashabadi> কিংডমও তো আর আপডেট করেন না দেখি
<Ekushey> হাহাহাহা
<Ekushey> হেহেহে
<Ekushey> ট্রু
<Ekushey> ২০১৫-২০১৬ তে কোন ব্লগিং করি নাই
<ashabadi> হুমম
<ashabadi> আমার ব্লগ তো উঠেও উঠে না
<ashabadi> বাকি সবাই আমার ব্লগ এক্সেস করতে পারে আমি পারি না :P :'(
<Ekushey> ম্যালা তো হলো রে ভাই
<ashabadi> কি সব বলেন। বুড়া হয়ে গেছেন নি?
<ashabadi> বাইদা ওয়ে এখানে এক আফ্রিকার ভূত বসে থাকে
<ashabadi> ৬৪ বছর বয়স আমাদের লোকোকে চাঙ্গা করতে আগ্রহী
<ashabadi> আর আপনে মিয়া ৪০ এ ১৪০ এর ভেক ধরেন
<Ekushey> হাহাহা সাউথ আফ্রিকান?
<ashabadi> হুমম
<Ekushey> :)
<ashabadi> আপনার কথা বলছে :)
<ashabadi> আপনাকে ইমেইল করছে নাকি কয়েকবার
<Ekushey> হু 
<Ekushey> আপিস কই এখন আপনার?
<ashabadi> কারওয়ানবাজার
<ashabadi> pavlushka: পুনারগমনের শুভেচ্ছা
<ashabadi> বসুন্ধরার উল্টা পাশে
<pavlushka> ashabadi: ধন্যবাদ
<pavlushka> সেখানে তো ফার্নিচারের দোকান, :p
<Ekushey> কালেকশনে আছেন এখনও?
<ashabadi> ঈদের পর একদিন এসেন বসুন্ধরায় আড্ডা দিবো নে
<ashabadi> হুমম
<Ekushey> সেদিন সোনারগাঁও হোটেলে গেছিলাম
<ashabadi> আর কই যাবো? চাকরী বাকরী তো নাই
<Ekushey> জানলে দেখা করে আসতে পারতাম
<ashabadi> হমম
<ashabadi> pavlushka: আমরা ১০ তালা থেকে ফার্নিচারের দোকানপাট চোখে দেখি না
<Ekushey> ডিপার্টমেন্ট বদলানো যায় না?
<Ekushey> কালেকশন খুব সুবিধা জায়গা না
<ashabadi> ট্রান্সফার করবে না, ম্যানেজমেন্ট ছাড়ে না
<Ekushey> হুমমম
<ashabadi> দুই বার ট্রান্সফারের কথা উঠছিলো ছাড়ে নাই
<ashabadi> কালেকশন ডেড এন্ড আসলে, এখানে উপরে ওঠা কঠিন।
<ashabadi> তবে সামনে কিছু প্রজেক্ট আসতেছে সেগুলোর জন্য হয়তো কিছু ভিন্নতার স্বাদ পাওয়া যাবে
<Ekushey> স্ট্যান্ডার্ড চার্টার্ডের অবস্থা কি এখন?
<Ekushey> এখন তেমন নাম শুনি না আর
<ashabadi> স্ট্যান্ডার্ড চার্টার্ড আবার মাঠে নামতেছে
<ashabadi> কিন্তু কর্মপরিবেশ হিসেবে ভালো না
<Ekushey> হুম
<ashabadi> সবার কাজ করার আগ্রহ চলে গেছে, ফাঁকতালে কোথায় যাওয়া যায় সেই সুযোগই কেবল খুঁজতে থাকে
<ashabadi> আর খুঁজবে না কেন কতোদিন ব্র্যান্ড ধুয়ে পানি খাবে? সার্ভিস বা বেতন কোনটাই যদি না থাকে?
<Ekushey> আমি ইবিএল এর কাস্টমার এখন
<Ekushey> খুশী আছি
<Ekushey> ব্র্যাক তো ডুবসে
<Ekushey> সব দোকারদাররা সেখানে একাউন্ট খুলসে 
<Ekushey> ঔই লেভেলের সাপোর্ট এখন
<ashabadi> ব্র্যাক অনেক আগেই ডুবেছে
<Ekushey> ভদ্রলোকের যাওয়ার উপায় নাই
<ashabadi> বিকাশ খুলার পর পর
<Ekushey> হু
<ashabadi> ইবিএলের প্রিমিয়ার সার্ভিস বেস্ট
<ashabadi> এর পর সিটি ব্যাংক
<Ekushey> আমি তো প্রিমিয়ার কাস্টমার
<ashabadi> হ আপনারা হবেন না তো কে হবে?
<Ekushey> আমার ভাল সার্ভিস দরকার
<ashabadi> আমাদের মতো আম জাম যদু মদু তো হবে না
<Ekushey> যামু, স্যার স্যার করবে, কাজ করে চলে আসবো
<ashabadi> আপনারা ফরেন কারেনসি আনেন দেশের অর্থনীতি চালু রাখছেন
<ashabadi> এখন তো ট্যাক্স ভ্যাটও বেশ দিচ্ছেন
<Ekushey> ট্যাকা টুকা রাখমু, আর আমাকে পাত্তা দিবে না, তেমন ব্যাংকে আমি যাবো না
<Ekushey> আমি ট্যাক্স খেলাপী
<Ekushey> ব্রিটিশ ভার্জিন আইল্যান্ডে ব্যাবসা খুলতে হবে আরো ট্যাকা টুকা হলে
<ashabadi> ভালো
<Ekushey> পারীর কি খবর?
<Ekushey> ফেসবুক বন্ধ নাকি তার?
<ashabadi> স্ট্যান্ডার্ড চার্টার্ডের মাধ্যমে টাকা পাঠাইয়েন
<ashabadi> পারীর খবর পারীকে জিগান আমি কিছু জানি না
<ashabadi> খেতে যাই ক্ষুদা লাগছে
<ashabadi> আমি জানি না একুশে চেক করি নাই
<Ekushey> ওকে
<Ekushey> পরে কথা হইবেক
<ashabadi> Ekushey: pavlushka এর সাথে গল্প করতে থাকেন
<ashabadi> আর আপনার সাথে আমার কথা আছে উবুন্টু বিডি নিয়ে
<Ekushey> হাতে প্রচুর কাজ
<Ekushey> ব্যাক টু ওয়ার্ক
<ashabadi> আমরা যদি কিছু না করি তাহলে পরের মানুষদের দিয়ে দেয়া উচিত কাজ রকার
<ashabadi> ওকে
<Ekushey> জীবন তেজপাতা হয়ে গেল রে ভাই
<Ekushey> পরের মানুষ মানে?
<ashabadi> পরের গ্রুপের মানুষ
<ashabadi> যারা এখনও লাফালাফি করতেছে
<Ekushey> পরের গ্রুপ কি?
<ashabadi> আমাদের মতো ঝিমাইতেছে না
<ashabadi> ওকে পরে কথা বলছি
<ashabadi> খেতে যাই
<Ekushey> সেটা কারা?
<Ekushey> ওকে টাটা
<Ekushey> আমি গেলাম
<ashabadi> জানি না Ekushey খুজে বের করতে হবে
<ashabadi> এমনে একটা প্রজেক্ট নষ্ট হয়ে যাবে?
<pavlushka> wb tareq !
<pavlushka> tareq: জানতাম না, আপনি russian ও জানেন!
<tareq> nope, I was searching:P
<tareq> from kubuntu --> tareq and from ubuntu -->imtareqmhd --- what an irc magic
<pavlushka> wow, da
<pavlushka> ashabadi: So JediKnight is Ekushey's bouncer nick?
<pavlushka> no need to confirm.
<pavlushka> ashabadi: got my memo?
<pavlushka> ashabadi: got my memo?
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: W
<Kilos> sorry pavlushka 
<Kilos> was  busy outside and then got lazy
<AudaciousTUX> hi
<Kilos> hi AudaciousTUX 
<AudaciousTUX> hi kilos
<AudaciousTUX> kilos do u know russel bro??
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos , Ekushey war here today
<Kilos> i have chatted to him here
<Kilos> oh was he
<Kilos> sorry i missed him
<Kilos> he has been quiet for too long
<pavlushka> I said Hello Ekushey, checked the irc log, seen that it was dropped, :(, and I thought he did not replied.
<Kilos> eish
<pavlushka> Kilos: but Its good to have you back, :)
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> was very busy sorting out a naughty sheep
 * pavlushka laughs
<Kilos> and chasing it back to the camp with the others
<Kilos> ended up chasing it into the lockup pen and tying a branch cut into a y shape around its neck
<Kilos> now it cant dive through fences anymore
<pavlushka> Kilos: we have sheep as well.
<pavlushka> may be 6
<Kilos> stupid things
<Kilos> chops on legs
<pavlushka> sorry "chops on legs" means?
<Kilos> food
<Kilos> dont you guys cut sheep up into chops
<pavlushka> sorry again
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> google mutton chops
<Kilos> hi Ekushey 
<Kilos> wb
<Ekushey> Hey Kilos
<Ekushey> Thanks
<pavlushka> hello Ekushey !
<Kilos> you been gone a long time
<Ekushey> Hello pavlushka
<Ekushey> Yes
<pavlushka> Good to see you
<pavlushka> again
<Ekushey> Thanks :)
<pavlushka> Kilos: oh, I know mutton chops btw
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> chops on legs is before you convert a sheep to mutton chops
<pavlushka> hmm, no here we dont do it that way
<Kilos> what do you do
<pavlushka> I mean locally
<Kilos> wb ashabadi_ 
<pavlushka> Kilos: we slaughter cows goats sheep and dissect it the same way, first we pull out the guts 
<Kilos> oh hi tareq you got the nick again
<pavlushka> Kilos: Its on tareq 's setup, in kubuntu its tareq and in Ubuntu its imtareqhmd, :p
<Kilos> aha
<Kilos> im me on any pc
<pavlushka> ashabadi_: got my memo?
<ashabadi_> what memo pavlushka?
<ashabadi_> hello Ekushey Kilos
<ashabadi_> tareq: 
<ashabadi_> goodnight world
<Kilos> night banga peeps
<pavlushka> Good night guys!
<tareq> good night
#ubuntu-bd 2016-06-19
<Kilos> hi Ekushey and others
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos Ekushey and others!
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos: How are you today and your sheeps?
<Kilos> ok ty
<Kilos> and you?
<pavlushka> Kilos: My day just started, will tell you later, :p
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> ive been awake 7 hours already
<pavlushka> It was raining here since night and power was down.
<Kilos> ai!
<pavlushka> Did some bug fixes around the house and now again, power is down, ;p
<pavlushka> Kilos: I am back!
<Kilos> wb
<pavlushka> dont worry, I'll be back again, :p
<Kilos> lol
<tareq> hello Russel bhai
<ashabadi> ekushey pavlushka hi
<ashabadi> kilos hello
<pavlushka> Heya ashabadi !
<Kilos> hi ashabadi 
<ashabadi> is ekushey here? or is he sleeping?
<Kilos> lol he says very little
<Kilos>  maybe sleeping but then all day sleeping is too much sleeping
<ashabadi> how was your day?
<ashabadi> I just returned from office... tired and sleepy
<Kilos> ok ty and yours
<Kilos> then you should be sleeping
<Kilos> eat then sleep
<ashabadi> hmm yet to have dinner
<Kilos> one sleeps better with a full belly
<ashabadi> humm not hungry... waiting for hunger to strike :p
<Kilos> oh my
<ashabadi> one can have full belly if hungry
<Kilos> yes if you dont eat the right food
<ashabadi> hmm
<ashabadi> signing out will catch up with you guys later :)
<Kilos>  be good
<ashabadi> good night
<ashabadi> you too
<Kilos> rest well
<ashabadi> bye
<Kilos> bye
<pavlushka> bye ashabadi 
<pavlushka> QA tell ashabadi that he missed the goodnight wish from pavlushka, :p
<QA> pavlushka: Got it, I'll tell ashabadi on freenode
<Kilos> lol
<tareq1> hello guys
<Kilos> hi tareq1 `
<tareq1> hey Kilos
<tareq1> how are you doing
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<pavlushka> Hello tareq1 !
<tareq1> fine, thanks
<pavlushka> Salam
<tareq1> Salam too brother
<tareq1> met an admin of ubuntu-bd today
<Kilos> aha
<tareq1> talked about various topics
<Kilos> and?
<tareq1> asked him to manage a get-together 
<Kilos> cool
<tareq1> Russel Jon is the factor
<Kilos> here or in fb
<Kilos> yes he is here
<tareq1> in real
<Kilos> but quiet
<tareq1> yea
<Kilos> Ekushey ping
<tareq1> RJ bro
<tareq1> problem is we are busy with our lives
<tareq1> i've got time at night because of ramadan
<tareq1> otherwise my schedule is scattered :/
<Kilos> that the problem with everyone in the world today, there isnt enough time
<Kilos> especially if you are a family man as well
<tareq1> this is true
<Kilos> only single youngsters have any free time
<Kilos> and even some of them dont
<pavlushka> W AudaciousTUX 
<Kilos> hi AudaciousTUX 
<AudaciousTUX> hi pav & kilos
<tareq1> hello AudaciousTUX
<pavlushka> AudaciousTUX: did you get the W? its Welcome, :p extracted from wb (welcomeback) ^^
<Kilos> lol
<AudaciousTUX> i'm familiar with these shortcuts :v
<AudaciousTUX> hi tareq vai :)
<Kilos> very lazy making a shortcut of wb
<pavlushka> lol
<AudaciousTUX> :p
<pavlushka> not being lazy but a bit tricky, :p
<Kilos> was hard enough remembering wb and ty and some of the others like imo and iirc
<Kilos> and imho
<Kilos> i had to get the guys to spell them out for months before they sank in
<pavlushka> Kilos: yes, my point is, if I have to remember wb, then why not W, ;p
<Kilos> then its 1 more short cut pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos: dont worry, I will apply these only to AudaciousTUX , :p
<Kilos> my sister used to do that with smsses till i stop answering because i had to say please explain everytime
<pavlushka> Kilos: sigh, I cant understand their long speech even, forget about shortcuts, :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i go eat
<AudaciousTUX> :3
<pavlushka> Kilos: yes please, :)
<pavlushka> good night every one!
#ubuntu-bd 2017-06-12
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos :)
<pavlushka> Kilos: you ok?
<pavlushka> Kilos: you were missing for 2 days from IRC according to Maaz
<Kilos> hi pavlushka yeah kinda
<Kilos> im like a bear i sleep in winter
<pavlushka> what bear, grizzly or polar bear, (including albino polar bear :P)
<pavlushka> ?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you choose
<Kilos> polar bears are all albinos
<Kilos> albino grizzly
<Kilos> then they got kicked out from ice free lands
<pavlushka> Kilos: but for instance, take grizzlies, they could be albino polar bears :p
<pavlushka> the albino of white supposed to make it black, huh?
<Kilos> no albino means white offspring from other colour parents
<pavlushka> Kilos: I know, lol
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> Kilos: and I know Gregor Johann Mendel too :p
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> night lad
<Kilos> sleep well
#ubuntu-bd 2017-06-14
<pavlushka> Greetings everyone
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos , howdy? :)
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> Kilos: feeling sleepy, bed is calling :p
#ubuntu-bd 2018-06-17
<Brainstorm> 🏠 भूकंप? Earthquake? 5.1 (just guessing) tremor, with 19 reports, expected every 2 years, occurred 8 minutes ago (15:06:14 UTC), Matiali, West Bengal, India (26.979, 88.811) likely felt 200 km away (in Matiali…) by 4.3 million people → https://twitter.com/statuses/1008365912611872768 https://twitter.com/statuses/1008366411553673217 (Twitter)
<u-la-la> [ maisaab on Twitter: "Quake!" ] - https://twitter.com
<u-la-la> [ गफाडि बाहुन on Twitter: "Aftershock !!! 8:54" ] - https://twitter.com
<Brainstorm> ⌘ 5.1 (just guessing) tremor, with 22 reports, expected yearly, occurred 9 minutes ago (15:06:14 UTC), Damthang, South District, Sikkim, India (27.229, 88.332) likely felt 220 km away (in Namchi…) by 4.6 million people → https://twitter.com/statuses/1008365912611872768 https://twitter.com/statuses/1008366411553673217 (Twitter)
<u-la-la> [ maisaab on Twitter: "Quake!" ] - https://twitter.com
<u-la-la> [ गफाडि बाहुन on Twitter: "Aftershock !!! 8:54" ] - https://twitter.com
#ubuntu-bd 2019-06-12
<pavlushka> zabir: o/
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: you know zabir? was here till 11.17, lke a bot does not react
<zaki> pavlushka, nah, never seen before 
<zaki> যা দেখলাম, সবাই এখানে একবার আসে শুধু ! :D 
<zaki> 2nd time rare 
<pavlushka> lol
<pavlushka> zaki: এসে দেখে যে এটা ফেসবুক না অথবা হজ করার মত কোন কিছু হয়তোবা, একবার এসেই সম্পন্ন হয়ে যায়
<zaki> welcome back zabir 
<zabir> স্বাগতম 😊
<zaki> pavlushka, may be I was wrong , you too :p 
<pavlushka> zaki: আচ্ছা ঠিক আছে, তাহলে দুবার আসে :পি
<zaki> zabir, I'm zaki from Chittagong 
<pavlushka> zaki: https://review.coreboot.org/c/coreboot/+/33421/1..2
<zaki> ah 
<zaki> pavlushka, it's verified now ?
<pavlushka> zaki: not yet, need +2 and they will decide on which version they will publish it, current is 4.9, 4.10 kept postponding.
<pavlushka> zaki: and need so much more work, it's just the start
<pavlushka> oh Hello both zabir 
<pavlushka> and zabir_ 
<zabir> botg me
<zabir> both me
<zaki> দুই দেহ এক আত্মা :p 
<zaki> সরি, দুই আই ডি এক মালিক
<zabir_> :XD
<zabir_> using in mobile and pc at a time, thats why
<pavlushka> zabir: which one is which?
<pavlushka> zabir_  ?
<zabir_> _is pc 
<pavlushka> zabir_: So what's up?
<zaki> pavlushka, I just signed in there with my lunchpad profile
<pavlushka> zaki: wow, এই কাজ করার জন্য আমাকে vi/vim শিখতে হচ্ছে
<zaki> zabir, do I need to say some greetings again? :P 
<pavlushka> zaki: peculiar একটা জিনিস, কিন্তু মজার ব্যাটার হচ্ছে 16MB memory router এও vi সাপোর্ট থাকে
<zaki> pavlushka, only vi works there ?
<zabir> wait I missed may be, I'm new to IRC, just started yesterday. Hi to everyone :]
<pavlushka> patch comment করা লাগে, এবং শাস্ত্র মতে, মন্তব্যেরও ঠিক জায়গায় ঠিক tag দেওয়া লাগে, নাহলে bot বাবাজি ঘ্যাচাং করে দেয়
<zabir> :}
<pavlushka> zabir: what's up?
<pavlushka> zaki: আর সেই patch comment vi দিয়ে করা লাগে
<zabir> Good. What about you?
<pavlushka> pavlushka: good
<zaki> aha 
<zaki> ওরা হিটলার 
<pavlushka> zaki: vi এ লিখতেই ঘাম ছুটে যায়, typo হলে তো কথাই নেই
<zaki> pavlushka, I remember the 1st time :3
<zaki> zabir, so are you happy with your OS ? :D 
<zaki> মনের মিল কেমন? :P 
<zabir> yes
<zabir> but sometimes got disappointed , cause miss many wndows apps :{
<zabir> which distro you guys are using
 * pavlushka on Parabola/Ubuntu-mate dual boot on one machine, Parabola/Ubuntu-mate/Windows triple boot on the other
<zaki> pavlushka, http://www.commitstrip.com/en/2017/05/29/trapped/
<u-la-la> [ Trapped | CommitStrip ] - www.commitstrip.com ( https://tinyurl.com/y4jr6ckh )
 * zaki Ubuntu 18.4 
<zabir> nice. I completely moved to linux. Not touching windows completely for almost 1.5 or more year
<pavlushka> rofl on the commitstrip post
<pavlushka> zabir: cool
 * pavlushka on switches to windows to port twrp recoveries for androids.
<pavlushka> s/on/only
<u-la-la> pavlushka meant to say: only switches to windows to port twrp recoveries for androids.
<zaki> pavlushka, rolling on floor with lemon? :P 
<pavlushka> lol
<zabir> That's what I said, linux has many lack of apps. :{ sometimes some have linux verrsion but with less feature
<zaki> pavlushka, I miss plasma desktop 
<pavlushka> zaki: why? you can still use it!
<zaki> ভাল লাগেনা বাট মিস করি !!  pavlushka :3 
<pavlushka> zaki: Oh, and my desktops are Frankensteins, not a pure desktop in any manner
<zabir> how
<pavlushka> one has a DM and the other don't
<pavlushka> zabir: its a mix mode, mate DE but with no DM and the window manager is sometimes openbox, sometimes fluxbox
<pavlushka> DM means lightdm, lxdm, mddm or gdm
<zabir> I good one's PSW unit fried may be , can't unplug it by myself. Now runing on a 'thelagari'
<pavlushka> zabir: thelagari??
<zaki> he he 
<zabir> pavulshka  I meant how it is frankensteins
<zaki> zabir, its frankensteins frankensteins :P
<zaki> I get it 
<pavlushka> zabir: that kind of mixture is termed as Frankenstein
<zabir> thelagari=pushcart
<pavlushka> oh
<zabir> XD
<pavlushka> oh and the term Frankenstein for this situ is not coined by me, I learned it from somewhere else while querying issues for my desktop
<pavlushka> they said, oh so you have a Frankenstein desktop?
<zabir> 😭
 * zaki laughing on the floor with lemon 
<pavlushka> zaki: its rofl, rolling on the floor with laughter
<zaki> he he 
<pavlushka> but this one was more funny, I don't know why
<pavlushka> lofl
 * pavlushka laughing on the floor with lemon
<pavlushka> why one would laugh on the floor with lemon, may be stepped on it and slipped?
<pavlushka> and then laughing as lying on the floor, that makes sense
<pavlushka> lofl
<zaki> pavlushka, genius guess :p
<zaki> pavlushka, I tried OpenWrt on a ASUS router last wk, It's good 
<zabir> asus merlin firmwire looks so nice
<zaki> zabir, yea, they are giving it to every new router now 
<zabir> I wanted to used open wrt :{ but my router doesnt't support it
<zaki> I hate there old firmware 
<zaki> ah 
<zaki> there is other firmware like DDWrt 
<zabir> yes
<pavlushka> zaki: zabir I bough lenovo x230 to put coreboot because it is supported
<zabir> but I dont like it, also there is 'tomatto' firmware too
<pavlushka> zabir: zaki so before you buy a device, check if it supports the tweaks or the firmware you want to put in it.
<pavlushka> s/bough/bought
<u-la-la> pavlushka meant to say: zaki: zabir I bought lenovo x230 to put coreboot because it is supported
<zaki> pavlushka, x230 is good 
<pavlushka> zaki: to me, hell yes.
<zabir> Yes, true. I told one of my friend to buy a routher for me, and he brought it. I was sick that time.
<zaki> pavlushka, I tried OpenWrt cuse builtin firmware has so much issues 
<zabir> I heard that Merlin Firmwire has security issues
<zabir> But it looks nice
<zaki> pavlushka, 3rd gen?
<pavlushka> zaki: well you can build the openwrt or some other free firmware for your machine
 * pavlushka dreams about cross-compiling
<pavlushka> to the required size
<zaki> pavlushka, OpenWRT working well  for me . you ment this for zabir ? :P 
<zabir> It has some interesting news: https://routersecurity.org
<u-la-la> [ Router Security ] - routersecurity.org ( https://tinyurl.com/y6zbcjdq )
<pavlushka> once I tried the same for my 16 MB router and got that advice but wasn't smart enough to apply it
<pavlushka> zabir: now may be I can try but it is a hell of a job
<zaki> pavlushka, zabir, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gs069dndIYk 
<u-la-la> [ Earth, Wind & Fire - September (Official Music Video) - YouTube ] - www.youtube.com ( https://tinyurl.com/jw6pqyj )
<zaki> a little gift :P 
<zabir> is u-la-la a bot?
<zabir> I found everywhere Chanserve, who is he
<zaki> ChanServ, is here too 
<zaki> u-la-la, is ChanServ sister :P 
<zaki> pavlushka, made it 
<zabir> o
<pavlushka> zaki: জি প্রাচীন মানবদের উৎপত্তি আফ্রিকাতেই হয়েছিল, চোয়াল আর দাঁতগুলো দেখেছেন পারফর্মারদের?
<zaki> he he 
<pavlushka> Its my fav singer, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kl1aXFKhFUE
<u-la-la> [ Alanis Morissette - Lens - YouTube ] - www.youtube.com ( https://tinyurl.com/yykjxxcl )
<zaki> pavlushka, I miss asking QA for rusks :D it was fun 
<pavlushka> zaki: QA is in #ubuntu-africa, #ubuntu-za !
<pavlushka> zaki: chanserv is the global OP bot, almost every irc network has it
<pavlushka> zabir: ^^
<pavlushka> on almost every channel
<zaki> pavlushka, should I go there and ask for rusks ? I know it's on top of a fridge :D 
<pavlushka> lofl
<zabir> o
<zaki> zabir, how is the name u-la-la !? :P 
<zabir> lol
<zaki> pavlushka, Brainstorm still give me earthquake update on twitter 
<pavlushka> zaki: thats what it is for :)
<zaki> thanks to LjL 
<pavlushka> zaki: Brainstorm can do so much more
<zaki> zabir, working on something ? 
<zaki> pavlushka, you remember Tareq 
<pavlushka> zaki: yes, why?
<zaki> EEE teacher at DIU 
<zaki> I added him on FB last year 
<zaki> now he is a top Bengali film fan 
<zaki> may be he go to FDC almost everyday 
<zaki> and post photo with Moushumi and Omorsani everyday 
<zaki> I can't mach 
<zaki> match*
<zaki> pavlushka, https://www.sudosatirical.com/articles/man-pledges-to-try-just-one-more-desktop-theme/
<u-la-la> [ Man Pledges to Try Just One More Desktop Theme ] - www.sudosatirical.com ( https://tinyurl.com/y3upllbq )
<zaki> zabir, https://www.sudosatirical.com/articles/local-man-reconsidering-relationship-finds-girlfriend-using-nano/
<u-la-la> [ Local Man Seriously Reconsidering Relationship After Finding Girlfriend Using Nano ] - www.sudosatirical.com ( https://tinyurl.com/y3vt5k98 )
<zaki> this one for you :D 
<zaki> Good Night 
#ubuntu-bd 2019-06-14
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> wbb in 10 minutes
<zaki> ok
<zaki> I'm going to take shower :p 
<pavlushka> zaki: I am going to sleep :pee
<zaki> watching seagull :P
#ubuntu-bd 2020-06-11
<pavlushka> Kilos: o/
<Kilos> pavlushka \o
<Kilos> i am outside most of the time getting some sun
<pavlushka> Kilos: good for you
<Kilos> i hate winter
<Kilos> you ok?
<pavlushka> in here, we are trying to avoid the sun as much as possible
<Kilos> oh my why?
<pavlushka> it's grilling
<Kilos> free vitamin d
<Kilos> i got tanned brown as a berry in summer and now its fading
<pavlushka> Kilos: there's a thing called vitaminosis
<Kilos> you all scared of skin cancer
<pavlushka> Kilos: you can always use fake tan :p
<Kilos> nono i enjoy the sun
<Kilos> dont forget i was a surf lifesaver for 3 years
<pavlushka> Kilos: I meant incase of loosing the tan in the winter
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> Kilos: and we are not really scared of skin cancer but getting tanned or from heat stroke, once I had to rescue two goats from heat stroke
<Kilos> oh ya thats not good
<Kilos> what temps do you get up to there
<pavlushka> with all those fur, so think about us.
<Kilos> i tan and work in the sun up to 40 degrees
<Kilos> on the beach you cant sit in the shade
<pavlushka> 100-104 fahrenheits
<pavlushka> with 80% humidity
<Kilos> thats like beach weather
<pavlushka> or more sometimes
<Kilos> hot yes
<Kilos> can your bot convert fahrenheid to celcius
<pavlushka> Kilos: I don't know but we all suffer here, it's a general issue, not a working env
<Kilos> i see that other guy is gone
<pavlushka> .temp 40c
<u-la-la> pavlushka: 40.00°C = 104.00°F = 313.15K
<Kilos> yip thats when most people bburn blisters
<Kilos-> https://gofile.io/d/QURkux
<u-la-la> [ Gofile ] - gofile.io
<Kilos-> pavlushka you see that?
<pavlushka> Kilos: no
<Kilos> oh no
<pavlushka> Kilos: I know what is tan, and yes i can see that now
<Kilos> see i am almost an indian
<pavlushka> Kilos: could be latino
<Kilos> hahaha
#ubuntu-bd 2020-06-13
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<pavlushka> zaki: check your mail
<zaki> rcvd
#ubuntu-bd 2020-06-14
<imu> how do i install team viewer on ubutnu 18.10
